# Knitting Tea Party 6th-7th May



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Evening/Afternoon

We're an international lot and the idea started on the _Men can knit/crochet too_ thread that we could drop by for a general chat about what we're working on right now as if we were dropping in for a cuppa.

It's teatime in L.A., breakfast time in New Zealand, the cocktail hour in NewYork and time for hot Ribena in London.

I'm playing with another egg cosy for next week, what's everyone else up to?

How is your day going?

Dave


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

I just printed out copies of a mother's day poem I had written for the ladies at church Monday. I'm rolling it up like a scroll and tying with pretty decorative light green ribbon. The last thing I made was a patriotic boy doll for a child with cancer, and an afghan for a little girl who needs a new heart and liver. Happy early Mother's day to the mothers out there. I salute you all. (Raising a cup of tea to each and all) Will attach the afghan of many colors for you to see.

Vickey S.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon, today is my birthday and I just had lunch with a dear friend who just retired and is loving life. I told her about my new passion, knitting, that I am crazy for scarves and that she will be getting one for Christmas! 
I am also working on some knit coasters, in a diagonal motif pattern. Just bought a few skeins of beautiful sparkly yarn and am contemplating what to do with it! 
Ta Ta For Now!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> I just printed out copies of a mother's day poem I had written for the ladies at church Monday. I'm rolling it up like a scroll and tying with pretty decorative light green ribbon. The last thing I made was a patriotic boy doll for a child with cancer, and an afghan for a little girl who needs a new heart and liver. Happy early Mother's day to the mothers out there. I salute you all. (Raising a cup of tea to each and all) Will attach the afghan of many colors for you to see.
> 
> Vickey S.


Hello Vicky

Nice to meet you, I love the bright and colourful rippple stitch, it would cheer anyone up.

The Mother's Day Poem is a nice idea, would go nicely with some Spring flowers. In the UK Mothering Sunday was on 3rd April, but I bet some of my countrymen/women are taking notes for next year!

Dave


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

good evening and happy birthday Loistec! hope it was a good one! I am currently working on my very first potatoe chip scarf! it's fum but i ran out of yarn and 1 skein was just too short so i had to run to JoAnn's for another skein, of course i came home with more than that one skein!! i also have 4 other projects on my needles! whew! so much fun!! my daughter sent me a bouquet of flowers for mothers day, so i sit and knit and look at my pretty flowers!! Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers here!!


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello all! I just finished up with my first lace project yesterday and although it wasn't perfect, it turned out nicely. Currently I have a "ladder yarn" poncho on needles, and on another set of needles, I'm just beginning a sleeved poncho. I'm currently taking a break from the "skull" sweater my son requested. I'm planning on taking my Mom antique shopping on Sunday and then out for a nice lunch.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Good Afternoon, today is my birthday and I just had lunch with a dear friend who just retired and is loving life. I told her about my new passion, knitting, that I am crazy for scarves and that she will be getting one for Christmas!
> I am also working on some knit coasters, in a diagonal motif pattern. Just bought a few skeins of beautiful sparkly yarn and am contemplating what to do with it!
> Ta Ta For Now!


Happy Birthday, I hope you're enjoying yourself.

Sparkly yarn makes great neckties for informal dressing-up in the evening, or any time of day you want to dazzle. A tie is not just for men, they look good on women too!

Dave


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

I recently finished a Close Check blanket for donation. Now I've started on another. Feather & Fan this time. That's my favorite pattern so I'm enjoying every stitch.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening every one, and Happy Birthday Loistec. I am currently working on a hat, first time knitting in the round and using markers. I am enjoying it so much and trying to learn all I can so one day I will have a sweater on the needles. This is my first experience with a nice yarn
Alpaca and a set of Addi's in the round. What a absolutely fainting experience one of those AHHHH HAAA moments, I can not believe the difference nice yarn and needles makes. I am to the point now (reduced) I will have to use the DPN for the first time. I am knitting very slowly to enjoy every moment partly because I do not have a idea what I would like to do next. I will entertain ideas if anyone would like to share. Better run my coffee is getting cold.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Laura R said:


> I recently finished a Close Check blanket for donation. Now I've started on another. Feather & Fan this time. That's my favorite pattern so I'm enjoying every stitch.


H Laura,

I get hooked on particular patterns too if I'm not careful. I have a young lad who tells me off if he thinks I'm being unoriginal. Teenagers have all the subtlety of a brick sometimes!

_Feather & Fan_ is a great pattern and bears repeating!

Dave


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi everyone and a very happy birthday to you, Loistec.

I am currently working on a chunky blue yarn, which I have had for quite some time. Tried different patterns and because of the dark blue color didn't come out too well.
I decided to do a tulip lace pattern, which is just beautiful. Will show you this scarf when I am finished.

I have written before that I am now addicted to lace knitting since I
've found the solution to avoid dropping stitches, thus having to re-do my work so often, which was my big problem before!!!

I just 'love' lace knitting because the patterns contian 
many yarn overs and knitting stitches together thus taking less time to finish an item. 

Is anyone as fanatic about lace knitting as I am?


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I just turned the heels on my second pair of socks and have at least 3 more pair in line. We're getting ready to go on a 2 wk vacation and I'm trying to decide what to take with me!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Good evening every one, and Happy Birthday Loistec. I am currently working on a hat, first time knitting in the round and using markers. I am enjoying it so much and trying to learn all I can so one day I will have a sweater on the needles. This is my first experience with a nice yarn
> Alpaca and a set of Addi's in the round. What a absolutely fainting experience one of those AHHHH HAAA moments, I can not believe the difference nice yarn and needles makes. I am to the point now (reduced) I will have to use the DPN for the first time. I am knitting very slowly to enjoy every moment partly because I do not have a idea what I would like to do next. I will entertain ideas if anyone would like to share. Better run my coffee is getting cold.


Good quality yarns are always a joy to knit with, you really do get what you pay for!

I usually have a couple of projects on the go. One big project like a picture sweater that requires quiet and a lot of concentration and a couple ofsmall portables I can do anywhere. I love making ties and as people may have noticed, I knock out lots of egg cosies for myself and my friends.

Dave


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good afternoon from Texas
I am sitting eating pizza with my son. Tomorrow is my birthday. Happy Birthy Loetec!!! I am still knitting on the bolero for my granddaughter's First Communion. Almost finished. I just got some gorgeous yarn in from www.iceyarn.com. Can't wait to knit with it.
I have almost got the "yarn jungle" under control.
Happy Mother's Day to all.
Love, Queenmawmaw


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good afternoon from Texas
> I am sitting eating pizza with my son. Tomorrow is my birthday. Happy Birthy Loetec!!! I am still knitting on the bolero for my granddaughter's First Communion. Almost finished. I just got some gorgeous yarn in from www.iceyarn.com. Can't wait to knit with it.
> I have almost got the "yarn jungle" under control.
> Happy Mother's Day to all.
> Love, Queenmawmaw


Mmmm... My son and I love pizza, it's 1:00 a.m. in London and I could manage a liitle snack!

Have a great day tommorrow!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I just turned the heels on my second pair of socks and have at least 3 more pair in line. We're getting ready to go on a 2 wk vacation and I'm trying to decide what to take with me!


I always pack a pair of needles and buy a couple of balls of a 'local yarn' to make a tie as a memento of my trip. I also take a small cross stitch project because they roll up in a towel. I always take a sketch pad and a digital camera so I can work the things I see into future designs.

Enjoy your vacation, where are you off to?

Dave


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't have any "small" cross stitch projects. Mine are all at least 8x10 or larger. One is 25x37


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I was catching up on the "conversation" ,what's a potatoe chip scarf?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> I don't have any "small" cross stitch projects. Mine are all at least 8x10 or larger. One is 25x37


They still roll up in a towel for travel. This portability makes cross stitch and needlepoint popular crafts with members of the armed forces in particular.

As for myself, I make quite a few small designs that will fit into plastic drinks coasters, also luggage tags, both make good presents for friends because one can use designs specific to their interests.

Dave


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> domesticgod said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any "small" cross stitch projects. Mine are all at least 8x10 or larger. One is 25x37
> ...


Yeah, but if you take a project along, you don't have a valid excuse to hunt out an LNS or LYS. What's a vacation without scouting out new territory?


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Just finished part 2 of 4 of my scarf turned poncho, relaxing tonight after a crazy day at work. Tomorrow might begin part 3 of the poncho, after/during making my Farm to Fork recipe for my Tanya/Emeril project;-).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Just finished part 2 of 4 of my scarf turned poncho, relaxing tonight after a crazy day at work. Tomorrow might begin part 3 of the poncho, after/during making my Farm to Fork recipe for my Tanya/Emeril project;-).


Sounds like fun, I'm looking forward to seeing a pic when it's finished.

I've just dumped my first attempt at one of next week's egg cosies, I need two of one design for breakfast on Monday. So it'll have to be _Plan B_ and hope it turns out better. There is a _Plan C_, but I'm hoping to avoid it!

Dave


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Good evening all, I have just finished a wash cloth and makeup remover pads to match for a gift for a friend,still working on the reading shrug for my daughter hope to finish next week.I've been searching the web for a hedgehog pattern this afternoon.Happy birthday to those having b.days.Thanks Dave for getting this lined up got to go now have a glass of diet Dr.Pepper calling my name.Hugs to all,Glenda


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished part 2 of 4 of my scarf turned poncho, relaxing tonight after a crazy day at work. Tomorrow might begin part 3 of the poncho, after/during making my Farm to Fork recipe for my Tanya/Emeril project;-).
> ...


Dave,

Thanks, good luck with the cozies. And thanks for the tea party, it reminds me I need a glass before bed.

Tanya


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been trying to get caught up with my email. We are celebrating Mother's Day tomorrow as my son and his family have other conflicts. We usually go to Damien's so we can play Trivial Pursuit on their big screen TVs. Happy Birthday to those who have a birthday. Happy Mother's day to all mothers.

Thanks. Dave, for settting this up.

Donna


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> I was catching up on the "conversation" ,what's a potatoe chip scarf?


it's a "curly" scarf, kinda funky, i'm making it for my 22 yr old daughter, will post a picture of it when i'm done!


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, GLNWHI : I recently became addicted to the teensy weensy bunnies and kitties and all that Little Cotton Rabbits (Google it....she has an Etsy store, too) and I bought and made her hedgehog pattern for a friend who had one as a pet a while ago. It's adorable, easy and can be sized just using different yarn and needles....fun.
As to what I'm working on: it's a little after 2 a.m. here and so I've left my knitting upstairs (bedroom is down...don't ask). Mostly I've been making kids' sweaters, baby sweaters, a purse or two, a couple of scarves and lots of dish cloths.....and the teensy bunnies for Easter. I even figured out some teensy clothing for them. Really cute, IMHO. Last evening I began a little girl's jumper/dress using some camo yarn in pinks and browns....kind of looks like blurry pink flowers and dirt...lollol....Good yarn coming in mail....I'm ready for it. Thanks for asking, Dave.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Greetings and good wishes to all celebrating this week. Just poured a big glass of Diet Dr. Pepper myself. Haven't been to bed since Wed. and that was only for 3 hours, so am needing a big jolt of caffeine right about now. All your projects sound interesting. Check out Fiber Trends for cute hedgehog pattern. Heading there myelf to print one out. Love Lace knitting - but stuck on a beading kick at the moment. Finished knitting a beaded journal bag for Granddaughter #2 today - pale pink with alternating triangles of beads in opalescent and deep pink - with dark pink heart shell buttons across flap edge and pale pink quartz hearts on ends of organdy ribbons used to tie shut. Need to sew in pink check lining tomorrow. Also made 3 preemie hats today, as I spend part of it in the hospital waiting room while daughter #2 had scope shoulder surgery - then spent evening watching granddaughters in singing competition. Currently working on 2 pr. yoga socks to go with some new outfits and have 2 large crossstitches going - Pretty Pumpkins for me and a Christmas Quaker in lovely hand dyed red and green on snow white for a shop model. Would love to spend all day tomorrow stitching, but the weather is starting to warm up in Texas and I really need to spend a day finishing up some flower planting and mulching tomorrow. 3 generations of us girls going to a large brunch celebration Sunday. My Mother will turn 90 next Sunday and the following week-end I am going on a week-end quilt shop hop with a friend. We plan to drink a little wine and try to keep our wits about us and not buy more fabric than we can carry! 
Dave - love to knit and to wear ties --- Did some potato chip scarves this past month, but made the mistake of stopping at daughter #1 home and she and the Granddaughters relieved me of all of them. Need to do another for me and hide it - but they are fun and very quick. I'll stop rambling .... Keep those fingers flying.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mornin' All,

Up to watch the third practice session for the Turkish Grand Prix, petrolhead household here. So it's coffee and eggy soldiers in London.

Finally got round to typing up my St. George's egg cosy and posting the pattern. If anybody is interested you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9812-1.html

I'm determined to get the little problem cosy to work to-day, I'm going to try to be productive in the break before the qualifying session.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dave, I am also a huge race fan and am taping the session - as I know I really should go to bed. We sat on the start finish line at Indianapolis for years and have attended many open wheel racing events. Also a huge hockey fan and the Stanley Cup is going on.... The better the race or game, the faster my needles go - Take knitting with me to all games (well - actually - anywhere I go) Going to go check out your posting. Have a great day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dave, I am also a huge race fan and am taping the session - as I know I really should go to bed. We sat on the start finish line at Indianapolis for years and have attended many open wheel racing events. Also a huge hockey fan and the Stanley Cup is going on.... The better the race or game, the faster my needles go - Take knitting with me to all games (well - actually - anywhere I go) Going to go check out your posting. Have a graet day.


Thanks! Big McLaren fans here, they're the local team and I've supported them since the 70s. Lots of black and silver grey being worn at the breakfast table!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi AuntJMae, you have been busy! When you and others use the term 'camo yarn' do you mean self-striping? I've been trying to find a yarn that will knit up like the military disrupt camouflage pattern, but haven't had much success in London. A beamish teenager here would rather like a jumper, especially in the desert shades. 

Dave


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for tea party! I live in Utah in a little country town. I am currently working on an afghan for a wedding present so have to keep at it before I go to another project. It is for a queen size bed and I am getting tired of working on it. I am so looking forward to working on baby outfits as I am going to be a great great grandma in Nov. It has finally hit 77 degrees here. Am looking forward to some lovely wheather. I have also been taking time out to walk during the evening, trying to lose weight. Have lost 13 lbs now and am determined to get my health back. Hope everyone has a lovely Mother's Day. My son sent me lovely flowers. God Bless All


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KiSu719 said:


> I've been trying to get caught up with my email. We are celebrating Mother's Day tomorrow as my son and his family have other conflicts. We usually go to Damien's so we can play Trivial Pursuit on their big screen TVs. Happy Birthday to those who have a birthday. Happy Mother's day to all mothers.
> 
> Thanks. Dave, for settting this up.
> 
> Donna


Sounds like you're in for a fun weekend. Have you ever tried playing DMC's _Stitch-opoly_? It's basically Monopoly but with the twist that you have to build up a craft shop empire, quite good fun for a bit of variety!

Dave


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Good Afternoon, today is my birthday and I just had lunch with a dear friend who just retired and is loving life. I told her about my new passion, knitting, that I am crazy for scarves and that she will be getting one for Christmas!
> I am also working on some knit coasters, in a diagonal motif pattern. Just bought a few skeins of beautiful sparkly yarn and am contemplating what to do with it!
> Ta Ta For Now!


happy birthday for yesterday xxxxx


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

How many egg cosies have you got dave? ha ha ha


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

tea party? Im having a coffee morning here just me , the cat ( sat on my knee) a strong brew and patterns everywhere looking for a new project for some divine sock wool i got off Ebay,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

When we talk about cammo here, we mean exactly what you are looking for - I would imagine for your son. The self striping is much more geometric, instead of motley. I have only seen this yarn in synthetic - like Lion Brand or Red Heart, vut it may exist in natural fibers. Have you looked at any yarn sights like YarnMarket.com? We like McLeran too.


----------



## xomix (Apr 10, 2011)

A Tea Party!!!!! How Fun!! A friend gave me 3 skeins of green cotton chanelle and my first thought was mock leather Tyrolean shorts. Got those completed and decided to do a Tyrolean vest. Then couldn't wait to try the hat out of grey Lambs Pride. It felted nicely but (being my first felting attempt) it came out a little smaller than I expected. Anyway, outfit is in the 6 mo. range. Love to experiment!!!


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

petitenwuk said:


> How many egg cosies have you got dave? ha ha ha


never mind egg cozies... how many eggs do they cover!!! hope he doesnt eat them al with beans, POOOOEH!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When we talk about cammo here, we mean exactly what you are looking for - I would imagine for your son. The self striping is much more geometric, instead of motley. I have only seen this yarn in synthetic - like Lion Brand or Red Heart, vut it may exist in natural fibers. Have you looked at any yarn sights like YarnMarket.com? We like McLeran too.


I generally buy yarn from a shop, I like to see and feel them, but in this instance I think I'll have to buy online, probably from your side of _The Pond_. If they come in synthetic, then he'll wear synthetic; quite probably he won't even notice provided it looks 'cool'! Thanks muchly for the link, I'll check them out.

I keep reading all you've been up to and I'm exhausted just thinking about it, do you have shares in a coffee roaster? That lot would take me a month of Sundays!

Dave


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone I was looking for this last night. At the minute I am working on a baby blanket crochet got the pattern on here hope to be able to add it here when finished. Happy birthday to Loistec hope you had a nice day. Am going to visit a new yarn shop today and can't wait

Anne


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Good Afternoon, today is my birthday and I just had lunch with a dear friend who just retired and is loving life. I told her about my new passion, knitting, that I am crazy for scarves and that she will be getting one for Christmas!
> I am also working on some knit coasters, in a diagonal motif pattern. Just bought a few skeins of beautiful sparkly yarn and am contemplating what to do with it!
> Ta Ta For Now!


@Loistec: Is the sparkly yarn you bought by any chance "Red Heart Shimmer"? I bought some beautiful red and planning on making a Christmas scarf.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

petitenwuk said:


> How many egg cosies have you got dave? ha ha ha


Dozens!

I give lots as presents, but I like having something fun and topical on the breakfast table and they're very quick to make!

Dave


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

A good month for birthdays! its 11.30 here in sunny (but windy) Bournemouth, just starting a 3 ply Christening outfit for newest grandson.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

meffie said:


> tea party? Im having a coffee morning here just me , the cat ( sat on my knee) a strong brew and patterns everywhere looking for a new project for some divine sock wool i got off Ebay,


Coffee works for me! I know that feeling of looking at loads of enticing patterns trying to work out which one to do next.

Eggy soldiers with my soft-boiled eggs!

Have fun
Dave


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> petitenwuk said:
> 
> 
> > How many egg cosies have you got dave? ha ha ha
> ...


<<<< still waiting for a cozy for me bottle of Brooon Dave LOL


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

meffie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > petitenwuk said:
> ...


I'm trying to think of something suitable, you'll be the first to know when I've worked it out!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KTDID49 said:


> Thanks for tea party! I live in Utah in a little country town. I am currently working on an afghan for a wedding present so have to keep at it before I go to another project. It is for a queen size bed and I am getting tired of working on it. I am so looking forward to working on baby outfits as I am going to be a great great grandma in Nov. It has finally hit 77 degrees here. Am looking forward to some lovely wheather. I have also been taking time out to walk during the evening, trying to lose weight. Have lost 13 lbs now and am determined to get my health back. Hope everyone has a lovely Mother's Day. My son sent me lovely flowers. God Bless All


Great great grandma, wow! That's really impressive!

Walking is always good, I've come to the conclusion the trick of it, is to keep moving; 13lbs is excellent, you're obviously doing things right.

Have a great day tomorrow
Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, good morning All. Am finishing breakfast and readying for a trek up county for a seminar today. Totally frustrated as having to spend another gorgeous garden day indoors, but looking forward to the seminar itself.

In between projects ---no, actually, my current project is to finish about 6 pieces, all of which just need the buttons or straps or flowers sewn on. Want them for the next farmer's market where I hope to have a table.

I like the idea of a tea time for us to share.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Dave, I just finished a hat for a deer hunting friend of mine using Patons Classic Wool in Forest - it is a camo type in shades of green and brown. Maybe they have one in desert browns. Might want to check it out. Also, a query for you - what is ribena? I'm drinking a cup of hot green tea with a dash of ginger in it. It's 6:30am Saturday morning here in Mississippi.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Good morning all and happy birthday to those of you who are celebrating your birthday! Dave, I love the egg cosies! I really enjoy small projects and plan to make a few cosies for next Christmas. I'm between projects at the moment and telling myself to finish the two parrots that I've knitted all the pieces for. I love the knitting and the finished items, but am not nearly so fond of sewing everything together. It's 50 degrees here in Western NY which is almost a heat wave for early morning during this rainy cold spring! Mary


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Hi, Ribena is a blackcurrant cordial.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

msgran said:


> Dave, I just finished a hat for a deer hunting friend of mine using Patons Classic Wool in Forest - it is a camo type in shades of green and brown. Maybe they have one in desert browns. Might want to check it out. Also, a query for you - what is ribena? I'm drinking a cup of hot green tea with a dash of ginger in it. It's 6:30am Saturday morning here in Mississippi.


Thanks, I'll check their range when I'm in town on Monday, an excellent reason to go visit the yarnshop, as if I needed one!

Ribena is the trade name for a brand of concentrated blackcurrant squash. Had its real heyday during the war and afterwards when children were at risk of vitamin C deficiency due to the shortage of fresh citrus fruits. Mugs of hot Ribena became a popular bedtime drink and since I grew up in an old-fashioned household, I grew up with it as a boy and like it to this day.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Loistec said:
> 
> 
> > Good Afternoon, today is my birthday and I just had lunch with a dear friend who just retired and is loving life. I told her about my new passion, knitting, that I am crazy for scarves and that she will be getting one for Christmas!
> ...


Absolutely Dave - I've worn ties for years - have quite a collection! The brighter and more lively, the better!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Toyknitter said:


> Good morning all and happy birthday to those of you who are celebrating your birthday! Dave, I love the egg cosies! I really enjoy small projects and plan to make a few cosies for next Christmas. I'm between projects at the moment and telling myself to finish the two parrots that I've knitted all the pieces for. I love the knitting and the finished items, but am not nearly so fond of sewing everything together. It's 50 degrees here in Western NY which is almost a heat wave for early morning during this rainy cold spring! Mary


Glad you like the cosies, I'll put some seasonal ones up in plenty of time for everyone to make for a festive breakfast.

Sewing up is one of those things I put off too, then when I come to do it, I actually quite enjoy the process. I can't work it out, I must be plain nuts!

We've had two weeks of lovely weather, but it's cloudy and wet to-day.

Dave


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

What a lovely idea! .. an international knitting tea party. Thank you!

I've just finished several amigurumi insects. I usually enjoy knitting lace but fell in love with Hansi Singh's bugs....hahaha

KnittinNinja
from watery Michigan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Greetings to everyone. I've just finished breakfast here in Georgia; slept in late today. I'm heading to my LYS today for my first lesson in knitting a summer cardigan. I'll have class every Sat. the month of May. I'm currently working on blocks for my first knitted afghan and still working on a pair of toe up socks. I'm a pretty slow knitter but am obsessed with knitting. Wish me luck with starting the sweater! Have a great day everyone.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am finishing up a hooded baby sweater for my daughter's best friend. Baby Sofia is due in only a few weeks, and I was excited to try a new yarn for this project. It was Wondersoft DK and it worked up beautifully!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning everyone, I am getting ready to go into town and pay a visit to my yarn shop and visit with the ladies there, always several people sitting around knitting and talking. Hope every one has a great day. I think I will get some more of the natural fiber yarn, what a treat it was for me to use it for the first time.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Greetings to everyone. I've just finished breakfast here in Georgia; slept in late today. I'm heading to my LYS today for my first lesson in knitting a summer cardigan. I'll have class every Sat. the month of May. I'm currently working on blocks for my first knitted afghan and still working on a pair of toe up socks. I'm a pretty slow knitter but am obsessed with knitting. Wish me luck with starting the sweater! Have a great day everyone.


Good morning, hope you enjoy your lesson. It's good to learn in a group because you can share any problems that come along. Speed isn't a requirement, we all work at our own rate and get there in the end.

Have fun and good luck with it.
Dave


----------



## katbrown (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi from Tucson. I'm currently making scarves for the patients at the Az. Cancer Center. Not only do the scarves give the patients something, but it givea me something to do during my treatments (non cancer).


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Good Morning from Dallas, Texas - waking up to a beautiful day here! My Dallas Mavericks (professional basketball team) have won their third game in the playoffs - I LOVE SPORTS AND I LOVVVVVVVVVVE KNITTING! Also gardening! My current on the needle projects include a Baby Surprise Jacket, another pink hippo (my daughter came over and took the one I had finished for HER best friend who is having twins and is giving it to another friend - so I need to replace), finishing the leg of the blue hippo, a newborn dress, a shawl.

I love Tea and Tea Party's. Thanks Dave, for the invitation!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Evening/Afternoon
> 
> We're an international lot and the idea started on the _Men can knit/crochet too_ thread that we could drop by for a general chat about what we're working on right now as if we were dropping in for a cuppa.
> 
> ...


Good morning everyone! Today my daughter and I are headed to a Wool and Sheep Festival in Maryland. Have never been to one before and I think it should be fun. Yesterday was my husband's 82nd birthday, one he never thought he would see as he had extensive heart surgery the end of February and lots of complications since then. We drove out into the countryside and had breakfast with frirends from Ohio who were passing through, then to a race track so he could buy tickets for today's Kentucky Derby. Unfortunately, I haven't had time for knitting recently as my daughter has been visiting from Alaska and hasn't given me much time for crafts. My next project will be a cocoon for our expected great grand in December. Please, folks, keep posting the pics of your finished objects - I really enjoy seeing all of them and it's so inspiring.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

actually drinking my first of the cup of earl grey tea, it is nearly 9 am in se fl--never had a cup of coffee in my life believe it or not--i just finished a small sweater and hat for a friends gift to her neighbor who is having a child at 42 and has nothing left from her teenagers. next project is a child's hat with the ribbing that looks like cables-- this forum is fantastic for sharing, thanks one and all


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Evening/Afternoon
> 
> We're an international lot and the idea started on the _Men can knit/crochet too_ thread that we could drop by for a general chat about what we're working on right now as if we were dropping in for a cuppa.
> 
> ...


I'm STILL working on this.....I'm further along then this picture, but I'm sure not going to have it ready by mother's day :-D ....It's a readers wrap....http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=19587


----------



## judy miley (Feb 12, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Am sitting here enjoying the sun (haven't had much of it) rained all but 6 days in April here in central Ohio. Knitting a baby afghan for a friend for their first little boy and then need to start one for a girl. Just finished a shawl for a friend w/cancer w/matching chemo cap. Have several projects going at same time. Knit a lot of mittens for our local school and mitten tree at church. It helps my hands to keep them limber since I've had 3 finger operated on. This is a wonderful site to learn things and to get new patterns. Keep up the good work. Enjoy it so much. Thanks Judy M. central Ohio.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Dave--can't wait to see your tea cozies--attached is what I've been up to--I made the monkey yesterday from a Japanese pattern I found when I googled "crochet monkey"!!



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Evening/Afternoon
> 
> We're an international lot and the idea started on the _Men can knit/crochet too_ thread that we could drop by for a general chat about what we're working on right now as if we were dropping in for a cuppa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi to everyone
have not done any knitting for a week I have
been cleaning up after the workmen :- New Kitchen and
Conservatory I am now fed up with the dust must get back to
my project I have Woody's Horse out of Toy Story sitting
with no legs they need to be stiched on poor horse
by for now sue from Birmingham UK


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good morning all. Last night I got the privilege of test knitting a new pattern for Elaine from http://downcloverlaine.blogspot.com it turned out really sweet. my son and hubby couldn't believe how cute it was when done. will post a pic of it when permission is granted. just finished a little teddy bear and cow baby blanket. for my new nephew that was just born on may 4, 2011. i have also knitted a bunch of hats to take to the hospital next week sometime to thank them for taking such good care of my new nephew and sister in-law. well my teas almost cold now. so i should be going house work to do before i get to sit down and knit the dish cloth one more time just to make sure there are no errors. which as i figured there wouldn't be and then to knit a few more micro-preemie to preemie hats for the hospital.
hope all have a great day no matter what you do including watching the Stanley Cup play offs tonight like i will be with hubby. Happy Mothers day tomorrow everyone.
Andrea from Canada
p.s. last night around 5pm we here in Southern Ontario Canada got not just a rain storm but HAIL. yes i said it we got HAIL . don't you just love May in Canada :lol:


----------



## kalliopi (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Loistec and Happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Loistec said:
> 
> 
> > Good Afternoon, today is my birthday and I just had lunch with a dear friend who just retired and is loving life. I told her about my new passion, knitting, that I am crazy for scarves and that she will be getting one for Christmas!
> ...


 Good morning here in Canada. I have just finished a large and a smaller baktus scarf using 3 balls red "Red heart shimmer". Found it nice to handle .. Happy Birthday Loistec . I am exhausted just reading what everyone is doing . So need another cup of coffee.From another Barbara


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> I'm STILL working on this.....I'm further along then this picture, but I'm sure not going to have it ready by mother's day :-D ....It's a readers wrap....http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=19587


It's going good though and the finished piece will be brill. Just call it a pleasure deferred!


----------



## vikky66 (Mar 8, 2011)

HAPPY B-DAY and HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY
)
vikky66 sooon to be 67!!!!! Oh! my!... time goes soo fast!!!


----------



## mishalewandowski (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello everyone and a very Happy Birthday to you, Loistec.
I am making 3 baby blankets and planning to teach myself how to knit socks on dbp needles, this summer.
Happy Mother's day to all the Mothers and children.


----------



## mishalewandowski (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello everyone and a very Happy Birthday to you, Loistec.
I am making 3 baby blankets and planning to teach myself how to knit socks on dbp needles, this summer.
Happy Mother's day to all the Mothers and children.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

btw dave- the MOST WONDERFUL EVENT I'VE EVER SEEN - THE ROYAL WEDDING! What a magnificent day! You truly have a new "Queen" - The entire event was thrilling and I watched from 4:00am in Dallas. The English do know how to do Pomp and Circumstance better than anyone in the WORLD! What an enchanting couple.


----------



## vikky66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Susie cue,
Just remember that after the mess of remodeling a house, 
it is so nice to see when it is done.
I have visited your beautiful town, since my daughter lives close by.
I hope I may be able to go and visit her and her family soon.
Take care,
vikky66


----------



## vikky66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Susie cue,
Just remember that after the mess of remodeling a house, 
it is so nice to see when it is done.
I have visited your beautiful town, since my daughter lives close by.
I hope I may be able to go and visit her and her family soon.
Take care,
vikky66


----------



## vikky66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Loistec,
HAPPY, HAPPY B-DAY to you!
and also a HAPPY MOTHR"S DAY!
vikky66


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy Day to all. I just finished a baby carriage blanket, then will go back to finish a prayer shawl that will go to our local hospice house
I drinking my am coffee now.


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

It's 8:30 AM in IL and I've finished my 2nd cuppa. I'm currently working on a child's sweater with a band of 6 elephants around the middle. I finished a hat with rabbits done in intarsia..probably the worst looking project I've ever done.The rabbits are so "skinny" you can't tell they're rabbits!! SO...I worked the elephants in duplicate, not when I finished the sweater but when I got to a spot in knitting where they "belonged". I found it much easier to be in the right place on the chart! (wonders never cease!) and they look fine. I can make Irish knits, etc.etc., but I can't seem to knit intarsia no matter how I try! Maybe it's an "eye" thing? 
Happy Mother's Day to all the moms on this wonderful site...and all the dad who contributed to their status!


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi. It's Sat am--almost time for elevenses--in Virginia, USA, so I hope I'm not too late to the tea party. Sitting here with coffee and a cinnamon roll as an anticipatory indulgence for Mother's Day tomorrow.

Being in Paradise has really opened up my knitting life. I've just started the sampler from the Sweater Workshop for the knit-along that's about to begin. And I've got a sleeveless cardigan for my husband started although I'm completely rethinking it now that I've found Ann Budd as well as aforementioned Workshop. I'm about halfway through carrying cases for my Tai Chi swords in a yarn so dark black I can hardly see it. And I've discovered dishcloths, so having made a round one, I'm about to start a rectangular one with crochet cotton. And, having done eight of FD's two-color egg cozies, I want to try the cable ones.

Happy Mother's Day to everyone who is, was, or ever had a mother. Martha


----------



## MarshaH (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Right now I am working on 2 baby sacks, a sweater for myself that has a cat on it, since my hubby won't let me have a real one, and my daughter stopped by last night and asked me to make a sweater for my 1 yr old grandson. Guess what I'm doing on Mothers day? KNITTING! Enjoy our tea party - I know I am.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone ,have finished my cuppa and had to go to Paradise before I go shopping but must go I am going to buy another A.G. today. Happy Mothers Day to everyone,much enjoied the tea party.Glenda


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> msgran said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I just finished a hat for a deer hunting friend of mine using Patons Classic Wool in Forest - it is a camo type in shades of green and brown. Maybe they have one in desert browns. Might want to check it out. Also, a query for you - what is ribena? I'm drinking a cup of hot green tea with a dash of ginger in it. It's 6:30am Saturday morning here in Mississippi.
> ...


Never heard of Ribena - will have to search for it here in the U.S. My Mom would give us cod liver oil (yuck!) for, I guess, Vitamin C or was it D? And we drank Ovaltine. We even had Orphan Annie Ovaltine cups! That would be a real anti


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > msgran said:
> ...


I seem to have hit the wrong key and "sent" my reply before it was finished. I just wanted to say -- we also took Father Brown's medicine, which was brown and not too bad tasting. Anyone remember that?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Great idea Dave! Well it's Spring here and we're about to get real busy outside but I will find time for knitting, I always do. My sock that I've had on the needles forever has finally gotten to me. It was too big (I knitted the wrong size) and the heel was very badly done so I ripped it all out and I'm starting all over again. I probably can make a pair of socks out of the leftovers of the one I ripped out! So that and my spinning is what I'm upto now.


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Evening/Afternoon
> 
> We're an international lot and the idea started on the _Men can knit/crochet too_ thread that we could drop by for a general chat about what we're working on right now as if we were dropping in for a cuppa.
> 
> ...


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Good morning!! What a great idea for tea party, i don't drink tea, can i have my coffee  
I just finished these coasters. i made my yarn from an old PJ's i had and i crocheted them. I am working on a shopping bag, but it seems a little bigger than expected. I am not following specific pattern, i looked online and get an idea then started. Will wait and see when it is done. Good day every one.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to the Annual Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival (USA) with my children and grandchildren today. This is their mother's day gift to me. The festival is held everytime this year on Sat. & Sun.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all, happy birthday to those of you celebrating your special day. Keep knitting everyone it helps to pass the time, keep your hands busy and your mind active. I love looking at all your finished work it inspires me to get those needles out and finish the many projects I have started. Its 10:30am Caribbean time here on St. Thomas the sun is shinning and the water is a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Mother's day to all mothers and those who like myself
have no children, but have a mother's love for many!!!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Loistec said:
> 
> 
> > Good Afternoon, today is my birthday and I just had lunch with a dear friend who just retired and is loving life. I told her about my new passion, knitting, that I am crazy for scarves and that she will be getting one for Christmas!
> ...


I am with Dave! Hope you had a great birthday. You really need to celebrate all month!  After all, you will never have THIS birthday again. You have a different one every year!

Sparkley yarn is also good for scarves and shawls, too!

I am working on a Starburst hot pad, and a collar for a t-shirt (both in crochet). And I have started knitting a cropped, short sleeved cardigan for myself.

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers out there. And for the ones that aren't mothers, but have made a difference in a child's life. God bless us every one! (the men too!)


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

Well it's brunch time in PA now. I am spending a lovely w//e with 2 of my grandchildren ages 2 & 5. Not much knitting going on until they go to bed. That said, I am finnishing a pair of loud colors self striping socks for another grnddtr. Also working on raglin top for me, hobo bag for another grnddtr and trying pattern for pair of cable gauntlets. Trying to stay on track for Christmas 2011 - have 12 grandkids and 5 boys and wives. I love it and what I work on depends on where I am and what is my mood. Wouldn't be away from my needles - except for my darling little ones. They come 1st. Happy Knitting from PA/USA


----------



## Mandy's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Perlie! No fair to just say you've found a solution to my problem and not share it!!! I'm knitting lace now with many lifelines and have had to use about every one of them! What's the secret? Tell us, Please!!


----------



## nursecathy (Feb 23, 2011)

I am off to Chicago to spend Mother's Day with my new granddaughter (and her parents, too) and taking her the sweater I made for her. I will knit on my everlasting sweater on the drive down (thank God for husbands who like driving in Chicago!) Happy Belated Birthday, Loistec. Hope it was fun!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Glenda,
I just found a pattern for hedgehog mittens, ADORABLE on Morehouse Merino. My BFF loves heggies, so i shall make her a pair for Christmas. Her 1st graders will love them.
If you find any other patterns, please keep me in mind.
Thanks, Linda



glnwhi said:


> Good evening all, I have just finished a wash cloth and makeup remover pads to match for a gift for a friend,still working on the reading shrug for my daughter hope to finish next week.I've been searching the web for a hedgehog pattern this afternoon.Happy birthday to those having b.days.Thanks Dave for getting this lined up got to go now have a glass of diet Dr.Pepper calling my name.Hugs to all,Glenda


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been blessed with a lot of "moms" throughout my life, and I've "adopted" quite a few kids, too...my birthday is tomorrow, and most of the time I'm not thrilled when it falls on Mother's Day. This year, though, my "present" is that my oldest daughter celebrates her first Mother's Day, which is awesome! Yesterday I treated myself to a trip to the yarn store and cashed in the gift card some of the kids gave me for Christmas...that, with my "shopper reward card," got me 7 skeins of Ultra Alpaca Fine...hand me my needles, pass the chocolate, and refresh my tea, and oh, yeah, life is good! Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tea party Dave,
I was away yesterday so I am just catching up. Mid morning here in CT, so I'm sipping iced coffee with a few ginger snaps.
Sorry I missed the pizza last night. Hope it was tasty.

Have a baby set almost done for charity. Just need to do the bonnet.

Have a Debbie Bliss sweater started for my daughter.

Happy Mothers Day to ALL,
Hugs, Linda


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

happy birthday loistec and queenmawmaw. it is 7:30 a.m. in sunny, southern ca. i am working on the second of a pair of xmas stockings my daughter requested for her and her new hubby. my brain is loaded, however, with the other two projects i want to start soon...what yarn, what stitch. it never stops!!  i am fairly new to this site and am growing to love it!!! enjoy all and happy mother's day for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning to all from Texas,
Thank you Dave for the tea party. It has made by birthday really special. Off to I-Hop for a late breakfast with my son and then I hope to get to go look at plants. I got new yarn in from wwwiceyarn.com yesterday and I am trying to finish the little bolero for my granddaughter. The yarn I got in looks so yummy.LOL Its a light aqua and then some in a very pale pink. Oh, my fingers are just itchy to get in it but have to finish the bolero first.
Happy Mother's Day to all and God Bless.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello to all, It is 10:37Am here in south Carolina where the weather is gorgeous. I am working on a baby blanket for a new granddaughter and just finished coasters in yellow and white for a friend who is moving to Utah. Happy birthday and it is breakfast time for me. Love this idea of sharing teatime.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

hey, linda, where in CT are you from? i was born in hartford and spent most of my years in wethersfield. i've been a ca girl for over 40 years though. what's the weather doing there?


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Good Day All. It is about 11am here in SE GA. I raise a cup of tea and salute Loistec on her birthday. Happy Birthday Dear. Pray it is a special day for you. I finished the sleeves for a little sweater I made. Need to get a new foam board to block. The old one I pulled out has so many holes in it from the bedspread squares I worked on last year. I'm getting to start a new creation. This one is a little boys sweater. I plan on working a cable around the waist of the sweater. I can picture it, but until I start working not sure how or if it will turn out. Once I get to that part will post pictures.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I've never been to a tea party before. Thank you Dave for the invitation. Not exactly an invitation to the Royal Wedding but it will do.
I've been making premee hats to send to the local hospital along with knitting toys, little mice, cats, rabbits, etc.
It's so nice to know that we who love to knit and crochet are all over the world making things for our loved ones, be they relitives, friends or just strangers who haven't yet become friends. Going for my second cup of coffee. TaaTaa.
Judy in Michigan


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Evening/Afternoon
> 
> We're an international lot and the idea started on the _Men can knit/crochet too_ thread that we could drop by for a general chat about what we're working on right now as if we were dropping in for a cuppa.
> 
> ...


Dave...My day is great so far. I always say that when my feet hit the floor on their own power every morning then it's a great day. What makes it even better is getting my needles into my hands. I am working on a complete & then some layette for my friend's very 1st grandchild. She & I have been friends for over 40 years & I consider all the knitting a labor of love. Thanks for asking & I hope you continue to have a good day too.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Good Afternoon, today is my birthday and I just had lunch with a dear friend who just retired and is loving life. I told her about my new passion, knitting, that I am crazy for scarves and that she will be getting one for Christmas!
> I am also working on some knit coasters, in a diagonal motif pattern. Just bought a few skeins of beautiful sparkly yarn and am contemplating what to do with it!
> Ta Ta For Now!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
(and many more)


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> msgran said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I just finished a hat for a deer hunting friend of mine using Patons Classic Wool in Forest - it is a camo type in shades of green and brown. Maybe they have one in desert browns. Might want to check it out. Also, a query for you - what is ribena? I'm drinking a cup of hot green tea with a dash of ginger in it. It's 6:30am Saturday morning here in Mississippi.
> ...


Dave, in Mississippi, squash is a vegetable that grows on a vine. In your neck of the woods, I assume squash is a type of beverage. Can you elaborate, please?


----------



## jacquigram (May 7, 2011)

Yes...Time does fly...67 soon to be 68. May is a good month to be born in. jacqui


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

sq said:


> happy birthday loistec and queenmawmaw. it is 7:30 a.m. in sunny, southern ca. i am working on the second of a pair of xmas stockings my daughter requested for her and her new hubby. my brain is loaded, however, with the other two projects i want to start soon...what yarn, what stitch. it never stops!!  i am fairly new to this site and am growing to love it!!! enjoy all and happy mother's day for tomorrow!!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY QUEENMAWMAW
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

and many more


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> I've never been to a tea party before. Thank you Dave for the invitation. Not exactly an invitation to the Royal Wedding but it will do.
> I've been making premee hats to send to the local hospital along with knitting toys, little mice, cats, rabbits, etc.
> It's so nice to know that we who love to knit and crochet are all over the world making things for our loved ones, be they relitives, friends or just strangers who haven't yet become friends. Going for my second cup of coffee. TaaTaa.
> Judy in Michigan


Judy,

I'm Judy and live in Dallas, Tx, but I was born and raised in Battle Creek, MI and visit my Mom there often. One of my favorite yarn shops is in BC - "Your Local Yarn Shop" on Columbia Ave. right in front of Meijers - if you have a chance to visit you should - its wonderful. I watched all of the Royal Wedding - I was enchanted!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi CA girl,
I'm in N. Stonington, on the RI border. I'm a transplant from LI, NY. Been here 10 yrs.

The weather today is great. Almost 60 and sunny. Rough winter and wet spring so far.

How's CA??
Linda



sq said:


> hey, linda, where in CT are you from? i was born in hartford and spent most of my years in wethersfield. i've been a ca girl for over 40 years though. what's the weather doing there?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> I'm going to the Annual Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival (USA) with my children and grandchildren today. This is their mother's day gift to me. The festival is held everytime this year on Sat. & Sun.


What a fun day you are going to have. Do they have sheep shearing contests? Whatever the festival offers I'm sure it will be fun *and* educational for your children.

Remember to take notes so we on the West Coast can learn all about it. Wish they would have something like that here. Or maybe they do but too far away I don't hear about it.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, Vickey

Lovely colours. And God Bless those who are sick. So nice of you to cheer them up a bit with your knitting

Blessings, and have a nice day


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Carlyta, We were going to go and make a mini vacation out of it but we had a bad storm and had some damage so we had to cancel. Wish I could be there! Have a GREAT time for me ok?!


Carlyta said:


> I'm going to the Annual Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival (USA) with my children and grandchildren today. This is their mother's day gift to me. The festival is held everytime this year on Sat. & Sun.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

knittersjoy said:


> judyzazu said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been to a tea party before. Thank you Dave for the invitation. Not exactly an invitation to the Royal Wedding but it will do.
> ...


I've not been to Battle Creek in years but if I can get my husband to take me I'll be sure to stop in there. I'm always looking for spots to shop for yarn and knitting instructions. Thanks!!!!!
Judy, in fact, where I work there is another girl named Judy so they call me Judith cuz that is my birth name and hers is just Judy. But I think Judith is so stuffy.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been blessed with a lot of "moms" throughout my life, and I've "adopted" quite a few kids, too...my birthday is tomorrow, and most of the time I'm not thrilled when it falls on Mother's Day. This year, though, my "present" is that my oldest daughter celebrates her first Mother's Day, which is awesome! Yesterday I treated myself to a trip to the yarn store and cashed in the gift card some of the kids gave me for Christmas...that, with my "shopper reward card," got me 7 skeins of Ultra Alpaca Fine...hand me my needles, pass the chocolate, and refresh my tea, and oh, yeah, life is good! Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!


Happy, happy birthday, Sorlenna. I'm sure it is going to be a very special day for you being with loved ones, chocolate and yummy yarn to cuddle up to.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, Loistec, AND A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.

WISH YOU MANY MORE HEALTHY, AND HAPPY ONES


----------



## jacquigram (May 7, 2011)

Judy...Thanks for the heads up re the yarn shoppe in BC, MI. I have a daughter who lives outside of Battle Creek and as I visit her often...I will be visiting the shoppe you suggested. Thanks, jacqui


----------



## sandyw1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

Morning from North Carolina where the sun is shining, grandkids are running around and knitting needles are calling..."Sandy, Saaaaaaaandy, come pick us up. We're cold and lonely!"

Happy birthday to the birthday girls and guys.

Latest obsession is flowers, flowers and MORE flowers. Different sizes, different combinations. I'll paint a picture with yarn before I'm done.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sandyw1952 said:


> Morning from North Carolina where the sun is shining, grandkids are running around and knitting needles are calling..."Sandy, Saaaaaaaandy, come pick us up. We're cold and lonely!"
> 
> Happy birthday to the birthday girls and guys.
> 
> ...


Aww, you gave us all flowers! How lovely--thanks for sharing!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey...I just finished my first potato chip scarf..Did it in baby alpaca..heavenly soft. It was too fun ...I am also mad about knitting wash/ dishcloths...KnitPicks is having a contest for your own designs...I had to submit one with a endearing little anidote attached ...
Happy Mothers Day all, 
Hugs, 
Camilla
Ooooh Happy Birthday Lois
This month is my 27th Wedding Anniversary, Mothers Day and the almost 3rd Anniversary of my 21st Birthday LOL..I hope you all get that one LOL..We call that OUR Tri-holiday lol..poor hubby. lol



mjp362 said:


> good evening and happy birthday Loistec! hope it was a good one! I am currently working on my very first potatoe chip scarf! it's fum but i ran out of yarn and 1 skein was just too short so i had to run to JoAnn's for another skein, of course i came home with more than that one skein!! i also have 4 other projects on my needles! whew! so much fun!! my daughter sent me a bouquet of flowers for mothers day, so i sit and knit and look at my pretty flowers!! Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers here!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Sorlenna...HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLIE GIRL
isn't baby alpaca amazing?
LOL Barbara...do we need a holiday to eat chocolate??? naw...anyday with chocolate is a holiday lol



BarbaraSD said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I've been blessed with a lot of "moms" throughout my life, and I've "adopted" quite a few kids, too...my birthday is tomorrow, and most of the time I'm not thrilled when it falls on Mother's Day. This year, though, my "present" is that my oldest daughter celebrates her first Mother's Day, which is awesome! Yesterday I treated myself to a trip to the yarn store and cashed in the gift card some of the kids gave me for Christmas...that, with my "shopper reward card," got me 7 skeins of Ultra Alpaca Fine...hand me my needles, pass the chocolate, and refresh my tea, and oh, yeah, life is good! Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thosse are really cute! They look small are they? I think that's why I like them.


sandyw1952 said:


> Morning from North Carolina where the sun is shining, grandkids are running around and knitting needles are calling..."Sandy, Saaaaaaaandy, come pick us up. We're cold and lonely!"
> 
> Happy birthday to the birthday girls and guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Good morning!
I've been working on three projects: the Knitty Hallowig, some i-cord for a hat, and I just finished cutting out an apron. 
I also did housework this morning.
I guess I'll pull out the Hallowig, again, veg in front of the tv.

Ta Ta to all!
Elle


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Sandy...awesome work...now how cute is that?
Lol I have the same knitting needles LOL...



sandyw1952 said:


> Morning from North Carolina where the sun is shining, grandkids are running around and knitting needles are calling..."Sandy, Saaaaaaaandy, come pick us up. We're cold and lonely!"
> 
> Happy birthday to the birthday girls and guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to make up on of those potato chip scarves...the more I see them, the better I like them. Maybe I'll use some of the variegated yarn I have left over and see how that works.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Dave, I am working on a cabled pullover for my husband. I love to knit but will never be as good as you. That's okay though cuz it is so much enjoyment that is what it's for. I have knit many things from many different projects but am still a beginner. I am slow and maybe partly due to not much time to knit but I keep on knitting cuz I love it. I love to see your done projects and dream about maybe someday doing one of them, when I get better at it. Have a supurb day!


----------



## sandyw1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Thosse are really cute! They look small are they? I think that's why I like them.
> 
> Comparison pic for you. The one in the middle is pretty large but the others are smaller and of different sized depending on the yarn used.


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

Carlyta, you knit so beautifully, who KNOWS what ideas you'll pick up today! I hope you had a glorious time!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Loistec, and Queenmawmaw. I wish you both another wonderful year of knitting. Right now I'm knitting new slippers for my dear Hubby, and a baby dress for our newest great grand baby. I found a skein of this beautiful yarn at our church's thrift shop. It had no wrapper on it, so I don't know what it is. I've never seen it before, and it is working up so nice.It's soft and silky and a beautiful color of light soft orange. Because there's not quite enough for the whole dress I'm doing th bodice and sleeves in white, and the trim and skirt in the orange. I'm also crocheting a beaded doily. I've done a lot of those.Have a super nice day every one.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Dave,
I am working on three things, another hat (this is my mindless knitting I do in front of the TV), a crocheted beret, a lap blanket done kind of like a crazy quilt & a scarf to go with one of the hats I've done. All these for charity. My Mom is visiting from Calif for Mother's Day, so yesterday we went to a knit shop for her to pick out yarn & pattern for a sweater for Christmas. I'll probably start that today. & for her Mother's Day, we are going out to brunch & then an afternoon concert. But right now, I'm in my jammies reading the forum!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> When you and others use the term 'camo yarn' do you mean self-striping? I've been trying to find a yarn that will knit up like the military disrupt camouflage pattern, but haven't had much success in London. A beamish teenager here would rather like a jumper, especially in the desert shades.
> 
> Dave


Here's one source of camo yarn: http://www.herrschners.ca/product.aspx?pid=54572
I couldn't find it on the Bernat website - where there would be a knitted swatch to see - but it does knit up with pools of the colours, the same way any ordinary variegated yarn does. It may be discontiuned. I've only had it from second-hand stores, because that's my major yarn source.

In the wee hours this morning, I finished my first ever afghan-stitch-in-the-round item. It began as a cowl, but my tension tightened up too much as I progressed, so it's now a hat. Inside out, it looks exactly like reverse-stockinette; right-side out, it is Tunisian Simple Stitch - vertical bars with horizontal chains running through them. In bright pink and green, its colours pop! Sorry I can't figure out how to take and post a photo of it. 

Too many other things on the needles. The nearest at hand are a Double Ten Stitch, a Ten Stitch Twist (that's absorbing all my scraps longer than two yards!), and the beginnings of yet another Rambling Rows (I think this one will be shades of red.). Yeah, most of my knits are afghans; the larger the better. I'm forever hoping that they will eat up my overwhelming stash!


----------



## MissP (Mar 1, 2011)

Wishing you all a great afternoon, evening , morning knitting and chatting. Thank you for this lovely idea.
I have a dear friend i call and we knit over the phone the way we used to get together to knit in person.
She is a master knotter and i just chug along making baby blankets for Project linus.
Perhaps we could plan one of these more often.
It is noon in Chicago


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Hee my birthday is Sunday also. Double duty..Mothers Day and Birthday all rolled into one. Hope you have a great day!! Beautiful day here in Mass. (USA) sunny, blue sky, just a couple of white puffy clouds, slight breeze. Think I have spring fever. My roses are just starting to gets buds, daffodil just finished.
No projects on needles, just waiting for KAL to start


----------



## Nancy FP (Apr 13, 2011)

Today is our 16th anniversary. I have a scarf for a friend on the needles, as well as two pair of socks - one toe-up and one top-down. I just finished my morning cup of coffee, and am contemplating my day in the garden, with knitting in between digging and planting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Chags said:


> Hee my birthday is Sunday also. Double duty..Mothers Day and Birthday all rolled into one. Hope you have a great day!! Beautiful day here in Mass. (USA) sunny, blue sky, just a couple of white puffy clouds, slight breeze. Think I have spring fever. My roses are just starting to gets buds, daffodil just finished.
> No projects on needles, just waiting for KAL to start


Happy birthday to you and Happy Mother's Day, too!


----------



## J valerie (May 4, 2011)

Knitting is never a race to the finish, so enjoy the journey!! I find that it forces me to get off my feet and just relax. Soothes the soul!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Good afternoon from windy west Texas. Currently 83degrees and climbing. I have just finished the 1st quarter of a snowflake baby blanket. I am making it in powder blue. Will probably start the 2nd quarter this evening.

Have a nice day no matter where you are.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all the Mom's out there. I to receive flowers from my daughter and her family - beautiful roses. I sit and look at them as I knit my forth of six shawls I am making for the ladies I will be goin on a cruise with in September. Our group of 10 will include my daughter, her husband and two children, her mother-in-law, and a family of 4 very close friends as well as myself. Even my 3 yr old granddaughter will have a shawl made from a pattern that I cut down to fit her. This has been a really fun challange to select patterns that suit my idea of each personality. Three are done in lacy knits, two in a feather and fan style and one is very simple for a teen age young lady.


----------



## carconn2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday to those celebrating such and Happy Mother's Day to the Moms and GrandMoms and Great GrandMoms and almost Great Great GrandMoms here in the US!!!
Dave we would consider you to be a yarn fondler here!! haha
Thanks for the tea party it is wonderful to read what everyone is doing and see the comments from all over the world!!
I'm not a knitter but a lowly rookie crocheter but thank you all for allowing me into your knitting world


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello again from sunny Georgia! I just got back from my knitting class; beginning a summer cardigan. It was fun and I learned a lot. One ALERT to anyone that read me praising the bamboo circular needles I got from China...we discovered that one reason they were so inexpensive is that the needles sometimes vary between the 2 on the cable!!! I am going to email the company and complain. Just goes to show you get what you pay for; should have known there was something amiss. Oh well...live and learn. Ended up buying a new set of circular bamboo by Crystal Palace that the LYS carries. I still stuck to the bamboo instead of the Addi. I just love the feel of bamboo. I hope that others that have purchased these needles will check their carefully. Not all have been mixed up in sizing but enough to have taught me a lesson!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - how great to read your email in knitting paradise - please add me to your list - my email is [email protected] i just picked up my needles after a twenty year hiatus - am having a great time with dishcloths, sweaters and and now embarking on an afghan. it's great to find another man who knits - northwest ohio where i live the men don't knit - or at least don't admit it if they do. lol

hugs -

preston


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

Just finished making an appetizer to take to a cookout this evening....thought I'd see what was on before I started on the baby projects...have a blanket and hat in the works have finished the booties for each...a girl due in August and a boy in September....have a few ideas for me but nothing started
will be in Glasgow later this year, any good yarn shops?


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Love all the pictures that you have shared from London. You are a great inspiration. I am knitting my third adult chemo hat this week for the Knots of Love organization that I belong to. (one hat for the Vetran's Hospital, as well). Tonight 
we are going to the Anaheim Angels (California) Stadium where
we all knit while watching the baseball game. The baseball team is one of our sponsers, although my husband says that there is very little watching of the game by our group. I made scones and we had Fortunum and Mason tea while we watched the Royal Wedding. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carconn2003 said:


> Happy Birthday to those celebrating such and Happy Mother's Day to the Moms and GrandMoms and Great GrandMoms and almost Great Great GrandMoms here in the US!!!
> Dave we would consider you to be a yarn fondler here!! haha
> Thanks for the tea party it is wonderful to read what everyone is doing and see the comments from all over the world!!
> I'm not a knitter but a lowly rookie crocheter but thank you all for allowing me into your knitting world


No such thing as 'lowly', by my reckoning crochet is every bit as valid as knitting with two needles, dpns, circulars or dollies. Surely it's about creating textile art out of interlocking looped thread, yarn or wire; we should celebrate the variety of methods and outcomes.

I admit it, I like to give a ball of yarn a squeeze, I'm really not over-keen on the feel of crepe!

Dave


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi there Dave,

Just pulled a failed hard drive from my computer (1 of 4) and am about to continue to working on a Springtime Scarf for my wife made with a fine organic cotton.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been blessed with a lot of "moms" throughout my life, and I've "adopted" quite a few kids, too...my birthday is tomorrow, and most of the time I'm not thrilled when it falls on Mother's Day. This year, though, my "present" is that my oldest daughter celebrates her first Mother's Day, which is awesome! Yesterday I treated myself to a trip to the yarn store and cashed in the gift card some of the kids gave me for Christmas...that, with my "shopper reward card," got me 7 skeins of Ultra Alpaca Fine...hand me my needles, pass the chocolate, and refresh my tea, and oh, yeah, life is good! Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!


Happy early birthday to you
Happy early birthday to you
Happy Birthday, Happy birthday
Happy Birthday to you
(and many more)


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

HEY CHAG...Happy early birthday to you as well. Just saw the note.

Hope I haven't forgotten someone...if I did I am sorry


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > When you and others use the term 'camo yarn' do you mean self-striping? I've been trying to find a yarn that will knit up like the military disrupt camouflage pattern, but haven't had much success in London. A beamish teenager here would rather like a jumper, especially in the desert shades.
> ...


Thanks for the link, the lad is grinning and nodding, so I guess it's what he's been thinking of. Next task is to get him to be decisive about the design, that may take some doing!

I've been looking at these ten-stitch designs, I seem to vaguely recall something similar from my youth, the technique definitely rings a bell. I'm going to have to have a play, when I get time *SIGH*


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAGS
Thats also my brother's birthday. We are exactly two years and one day apart.
God Bless
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - how great to read your email in knitting paradise - please add me to your list - my email is [email protected] i just picked up my needles after a twenty year hiatus - am having a great time with dishcloths, sweaters and and now embarking on an afghan. it's great to find another man who knits - northwest ohio where i live the men don't knit - or at least don't admit it if they do. lol
> 
> hugs -
> 
> preston


Welcome to the group. But, all of you guys should be aware of knitting and fiber art history... It was the men who originally were the knitters, crocheters and weavers as well as tailors. Perchance you all already were aware of this. But, then again maybe not. It is all part of history. See, men did it first.

So, while I will say thank you to Dave for this little get together, I do recall my history. And some of you guys do far better work than I do. And we ALL here appreciate it and all of you.

Also, wishing best wishes to all who celebrate their Birthdays this month and Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms (including the ones who are Moms to fur babies) out there. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## canadianbuddy (Jan 23, 2011)

pototo stitch scarf , curious. could you post a picture or pattern info


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

msgran said:


> Dave, in Mississippi, squash is a vegetable that grows on a vine. In your neck of the woods, I assume squash is a type of beverage. Can you elaborate, please?


Over here a squash is botanically a type of fruit-bearing vegetable plant with tendrils. I think many of them came to us from the Americas, I know archeologists reckon gourds were the first plants to be actively cultivated by the native peoples.

In the UK, a squash is also a still citrus-based soft drink. To be a squash it has to contain a certain percentage of fruit juice and usually comes in concentrated form for us to dilute with water or fizzy clear lemonade. A sort of cordial, in other words.

Of course, drinking lime cordial is how us Brits got to be called 'Limeys', it would be mixed with a sailor's rum ration as _grog_. I'm not overly fond of dark rum myself, but lime cordial mixed with white rum and masses of ice is one of my favourite tipples. Thinking of which, it's 8pm in London....!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

sandyw1952 said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Thosse are really cute! They look small are they? I think that's why I like them.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mrsglobe said:


> Hi. It's Sat am--almost time for elevenses--in Virginia, USA, so I hope I'm not too late to the tea party. Sitting here with coffee and a cinnamon roll as an anticipatory indulgence for Mother's Day tomorrow.
> 
> Being in Paradise has really opened up my knitting life. I've just started the sampler from the Sweater Workshop for the knit-along that's about to begin. And I've got a sleeveless cardigan for my husband started although I'm completely rethinking it now that I've found Ann Budd as well as aforementioned Workshop. I'm about halfway through carrying cases for my Tai Chi swords in a yarn so dark black I can hardly see it. And I've discovered dishcloths, so having made a round one, I'm about to start a rectangular one with crochet cotton. And, having done eight of FD's two-color egg cozies, I want to try the cable ones.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to everyone who is, was, or ever had a mother. Martha


Compared to all you're working on, the cable cosy is pretty straightforward, just take row #7 carefully and it's plain-sailing!

Have fun and don't forget to post pics so we can all ooh and aah!
Dave


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave,
I alway wondered where the word Limey came from. My father was Irish and my mother's mother was English.
My father when he got mad at my grandmother he would usely mixed some adverbs and adjectives (unspeakable in polite society) with the word Limey. I grew up thinking Limey was a really bad word. LOL
I still think it would be bad manners.
Thank you so much for making this weekend so special.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I have been loving this topic! Thanks for inviting all of us ladies and gents to an awesome tea party. I did make banana bread and muffins. Hope you all enjoyed them. LOL I used my Mother's recipe. But she forgot to tell me that she used more bananas than the recipe called for. =) We buy over-ripe bananas for the bread, and I pureed them in my smoothie machine. It turned out so good, even if I did make it. OK, back to my crocheting and knitting. Oh and to rotate the laundry again.


----------



## egryte (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello from Florida. I just finished a crib size blanket and booties for a granddaugher who is expecting her first child. Now I've started an easy scarf with some leftover yarn. It's easy so I can knit while watching TV. i just can't sit and do nothing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

carconn2003 said:


> I'm not a knitter but a lowly rookie crocheter but thank you all for allowing me into your knitting world


CarConn, there is no such thing as a 'lowly' whatever-kind-of-yarn-player! Putting oneself down is a serious no-no! And, if you look at the top of any page, you'll notice that Knitting Paradise is a Knitting and Crochet Forum. Pointy needles and hooks of all kinds are welcome here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Jessica-Jean! Welcome CarCon! And a BIG thanks to Dave for this tea party!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

YES INDEED...thank you Dave for the tea party


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Dave,
> I alway wondered where the word Limey came from. My father was Irish and my mother's mother was English.
> My father when he got mad at my grandmother he would usely mixed some adverbs and adjectives (unspeakable in polite society) with the word Limey. I grew up thinking Limey was a really bad word. LOL
> I still think it would be bad manners.
> ...


I'm glad people are enjoying this sort of international _pop-in for a chat_ free-form discussion, I think it works with a cuppa, or even a mug of gin!

Limey is more of a nickname than anything, although it is sometimes used in a derogatory manner, it depends on who is using the term and why.

People think the British carried vast cargoes of fresh limes on their ships to stave off scurvy; they are mistaken, we needed the space for trading goods.

It all goes back to the mid-nineteenth century _Merchant Shipping Act_ which required all Royal Navy and British merchant ships to carry limes for the crew. Lauchlan Rose came up with a way to extract and preserve the juice and its precious vitamin C. Lime cordial made to his recipe has remained the standard to this day.

Mix Rose's with rum and it's called 'grog'; if you prefer gin, it's mixed 50/50 and called a 'gimlet'.

There's also a really nice lime marmalade made by Rose's, I make marmalade myself and generally eschew 'shop jam', but make an exception for Rose's which I love, it must be in the genes!

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

canadianbuddy said:


> pototo stitch scarf , curious. could you post a picture or pattern info


chip, not stitch

There are several versions - knit or crocheted - available free online. I did the one from http://www.knitpicks.com but I can't find it there today. I've attached it.

A different one is here: http://savvythinker.com/easy-ruffled-scarf-pattern/

Both are fun.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Debbie, I also put more bananas than the recipe calls for! I've also made my recipe with baby food fruit (already pureed!) and that's good, too.


----------



## swidmann (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi
I have designed a lace stole for my knitting machine which I have knit and then crocheting around the edges. I knit one in pink acetate yarn, and 1 in cotton yarn. gauge is not important. 6/2 cotton yarn and the acetate is a boucle' type yarn rather thin yarn.
Stephanie


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, dear!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry I missed saying it yesterday!

Blessings always,
Susan


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

sandyw1952 said:


> Morning from North Carolina where the sun is shining, grandkids are running around and knitting needles are calling..."Sandy, Saaaaaaaandy, come pick us up. We're cold and lonely!"
> 
> Happy birthday to the birthday girls and guys.
> 
> ...


Sandy, your flowers are gorgeous!! They make me happy just looking at them! Happy knitting. Judy in Michigan


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

HAPPY BIRHTDAY, Queenmawmaw!!!!!!! 

Blessings,
Susan


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Chags...You sound like me...I have a Tri-Holiday in May..Mothers Day Sunday...May 12 th my 27 Wedding Anniversary and my birthday May 22 Poor hubby lol...he is a champ remembering all holidays but goes broke in May lol
but he learned his lesson well on our first anniversary.
Long/short..he got me this hideous thick polyester tank and short set and said Happy Tri holiday...I took it thanked him..placed it in a "I do NOT wear shiat drawer" and years later gave it away brand new lol
NOW he know that is not a good idea lol
and it is never the price for me..the thot that counts.



Chags said:


> Hee my birthday is Sunday also. Double duty..Mothers Day and Birthday all rolled into one. Hope you have a great day!! Beautiful day here in Mass. (USA) sunny, blue sky, just a couple of white puffy clouds, slight breeze. Think I have spring fever. My roses are just starting to gets buds, daffodil just finished.
> No projects on needles, just waiting for KAL to start


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Chags...You sound like me...I have a Tri-Holiday in May..Mothers Day Sunday...May 12 th my 27 Wedding Anniversary and my birthday May 22 Poor hubby lol...he is a champ remembering all holidays but goes broke in May lol
but he learned his lesson well on our first anniversary.
Long/short..he got me this hideous thick polyester tank and short set and said Happy Tri holiday...I took it thanked him..placed it in a "I do NOT wear shiat drawer" and years later gave it away brand new lol
NOW he know that is not a good idea lol
and it is never the price for me..the thot that counts.



Chags said:


> Hee my birthday is Sunday also. Double duty..Mothers Day and Birthday all rolled into one. Hope you have a great day!! Beautiful day here in Mass. (USA) sunny, blue sky, just a couple of white puffy clouds, slight breeze. Think I have spring fever. My roses are just starting to gets buds, daffodil just finished.
> No projects on needles, just waiting for KAL to start


----------



## sandyw1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> sandyw1952 said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


----------



## sandyw1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> sandyw1952 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from North Carolina where the sun is shining, grandkids are running around and knitting needles are calling..."Sandy, Saaaaaaaandy, come pick us up. We're cold and lonely!"
> ...


Thank you, Miss Judy!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so very much for the patterns. I love them! And will be trying them out soon. They look so cute. Maybe I can put some on the baby hats that I make for the hospital.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay, I'm sitting in the library reading this as my internet at home is down. I'm drinking a diet coke/lime, but a spot of tea sounds good right now. As for wips, I have a preemie sleeper on the needles as well as the first sock of what I hope will be many. If I can ever get it all figured out that is. 
Dave, this is a great idea, I've thought about everyone who wanted to getting together at a specific time and having an international internet knit-a-thon!
To all the mothers, grandmothers, single dads, etc out there, Happy Mother's Day!
Whoops! Forgot to mention that it's just a few minutes before 4 in the afternoon here in sunny Kansas.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a few minutes after 5 here in Michigan and I'm just about to have a frozen dinner. No time as I want to finish reading all of your comments and finish knitting the baby sweater I started a couple of days ago.
A beautiful sunny, 72 degree day here and the birds are singing. The window is open and I shall be knitting right here enjoying it all.
Happy knitting to all of you also!!!
Judy


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm knitting blankets for the dogs & kitties at the animal shelter


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

knitty said:


> I'm knitting blankets for the dogs & kitties at the animal shelter


That is the sweetest thing I've ever heard! They need all the love and comfort we can give them. You are so kind to think of such a lovely way to contribute to our animal friends.
Happy knitting. Judy


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's just before six here in Comstock Park MI. I am working on a baby afghan on a knitting board for my cousin who is having her 3rd child & 3rd son in September. I am also working on a knit lace practice piece, another dishcloth, 2 embroidered baby quilts & several other projects. Dave you are a very talented man in my book not too many guys I know do cross stitch or embroidery. My older brother used to do baby quilt blocks when we were in our teens. Younger brother made me a counted cross stitch bear for my birthday when he was younger & when I showed it to his 2 daughters they could not believe that their dad made it. I am sitting on my bed on the computer reading this with my usual bottle of water. Happy Mothers day to all of you mothers out there & Happy Birthday to all too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well chaps and chappesses, it's 24 hours since I started this thread and teatime on the West Coast of the U.S.A. and I hope you're enjoying cucumber sandwiches and Viennese fancies with your Assam tea. 

I guess it's up to everyone to decide whether this has been success and whether it should be a weekly event.

I'll happily start another next Friday night at 11p.m. U.K. time, or leave it to someone else depending on how people feel. 

Any comments or ideas? 

Dave


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It's just before six here in Comstock Park MI. I am working on a baby afghan on a knitting board for my cousin who is having her 3rd child & 3rd son in September. I am also working on a knit lace practice piece, another dishcloth, 2 embroidered baby quilts & several other projects. Dave you are a very talented man in my book not too many guys I know do cross stitch or embroidery. My older brother used to do baby quilt blocks when we were in our teens. Younger brother made me a counted cross stitch bear for my birthday when he was younger & when I showed it to his 2 daughters they could not believe that their dad made it. I am sitting on my bed on the computer reading this with my usual bottle of water. Happy Mothers day to all of you mothers out there & Happy Birthday to all too.


Sounds like you come from a very talented and busy family!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Well chaps and chappesses, it's 24 hours since I started this thread and teatime on the West Coast of the U.S.A. and I hope you're enjoying cucumber sandwiches and Viennese fancies with your Assam tea.
> 
> I guess it's up to everyone to decide whether this has been success and whether it should be a weekly event.
> 
> ...


I say "on with the show!" This was a wonderful day with all of our fellow knitters and crocheters. Learned lots, met new friends and had good fun.
Happy Knitting. Judy in Michigan


----------



## knitonepurlone (Mar 27, 2011)

Dragonkeeper - you say you are making an afghan using ladder yarn? What brand and where did you find it? Would love to get my hands on some Trellis ladder yarn from Lion Brand that has been discontinued.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes I do my mom's mom crocheted when she was alive & my dad's mom did embroidered pillow cases. Both of my neices do knitting, embroidery, knitting & beading. The 13 year old also does dress design sketches.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Judy where is the city in Mi where you live ? I live just north of Grand Rapids but have family in southeast part of the state.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It's just before six here in Comstock Park MI. I am working on a baby afghan on a knitting board for my cousin who is having her 3rd child & 3rd son in September. I am also working on a knit lace practice piece, another dishcloth, 2 embroidered baby quilts & several other projects. Dave you are a very talented man in my book not too many guys I know do cross stitch or embroidery. My older brother used to do baby quilt blocks when we were in our teens. Younger brother made me a counted cross stitch bear for my birthday when he was younger & when I showed it to his 2 daughters they could not believe that their dad made it. I am sitting on my bed on the computer reading this with my usual bottle of water. Happy Mothers day to all of you mothers out there & Happy Birthday to all too.


Thanks, but it sounds like you are pretty talented yourself. I learned the basics when I was a child and have continued the crafts I liked best, there's a few I dropped. I'm into visual expression in all its forms, I see textile arts as part of the whole.

Dave


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Owosso is about the middle between Flint and Lansing. Kind of small but growing faster than I like. It's a pleasant city with very little crime...yet.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

I just put down a new Pokemon, Mew, I working on for my nephew to eat take home Chinese-chicken with cashews. Yum.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good afternoon,
Its 5:30 p.m. CDT here in Texas. I am all for us having this once a week. Dave, you seem to be a true leader and if you don't mind, I would love it if you would do it again next week. I love all of the sharing and commaradrey (Misspelled) here on this site. Gotta go check out supper.
Cooking steak and potatoes for hubby on my birthday.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good afternoon,
> Its 5:30 p.m. CDT here in Texas. I am all for us having this once a week. Dave, you seem to be a true leader and if you don't mind, I would love it if you would do it again next week. I love all of the sharing and commaradrey (Misspelled) here on this site. Gotta go check out supper.
> Cooking steak and potatoes for hubby on my birthday.
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


It doesn't matter that you misspelled it or not. We know what you ment. And I can safely say we all agree with you. Happy knitting and, Oh, by the way, I'll be down for one of those steaks and potatoes...in about four days. That's how long it will take me to drive there.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good afternoon,
> Its 5:30 p.m. CDT here in Texas. I am all for us having this once a week. Dave, you seem to be a true leader and if you don't mind, I would love it if you would do it again next week. I love all of the sharing and commaradrey (Misspelled) here on this site. Gotta go check out supper.
> Cooking steak and potatoes for hubby on my birthday.
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Glad you've enjoyed it, I have too. It's been a fun way to make sense of the world's timezones and understand their rhythm as knitters around the world dropped by.

I hope your husband bought you a decent bottle of wine to go with the steak!

Dave


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't beleive it but I've been here all day! Literally! I had better sign off and say good night to all and actually start knitting. I wanted to get that baby sweater done tonight.
Have a great night all. Judy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> I can't beleive it but I've been here all day! Literally! I had better sign off and say good night to all and actually start knitting. I wanted to get that baby sweater done tonight.
> Have a great night all. Judy


It's addictive, Judy!

Good luck with the baby sweater
Dave


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > When you and others use the term 'camo yarn' do you mean self-striping? I've been trying to find a yarn that will knit up like the military disrupt camouflage pattern, but haven't had much success in London. A beamish teenager here would rather like a jumper, especially in the desert shades.
> ...


I have seen Camo colored yarn at Walmart. Can't remember whether it was Caron or Red Heart that made it.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Right now am working on a little car-seat size blankie. Lately I had been making baby hats, learning the shortrows. Fun.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

You, go Dave. Make a trend of it. It will be something to look forward to every Friday. Being a Brit myself, (grew up in North of London, and still miss it like mad), it was nice reading all the tea talk. 
Remember years ago when whatever you were doing by 3: o'clock in the afternoon it was tea time? I truly miss the old England that i left behind 38 years ago. I visit my family when I can, but it's not the same. I wish I can live there 6 months of the year, and be with my kids here in the US for six months. Wishful thinking, don't you think? Left as a teenager, and I'm stil here. Not that I don't love living in the Beautiful USA. I've lived here for most of my life. But when you know two countries it's a bit difficult.

Take care, and keep well,

Ta Ta

Angela
Angela


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

this has been delightful Dave. I absolutely loved the tea and hope you'll host it again.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Good Afternoon, today is my birthday and I just had lunch with a dear friend who just retired and is loving life. I told her about my new passion, knitting, that I am crazy for scarves and that she will be getting one for Christmas!
> I am also working on some knit coasters, in a diagonal motif pattern. Just bought a few skeins of beautiful sparkly yarn and am contemplating what to do with it!
> Ta Ta For Now!


You sound a bit like me for now. I, too, am into scarves, dishcloths, potholders and am looking for an easy throw/lapghan to make for my soon to be 90 year old mother for her birthday. Any suggestions, anyone? I'd love to see some of your scarves!! (I don't know how to post pics. yet.)
Sue P.S. Happy Birthday


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Start it again next Friday. This has been a lot of fun to read.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Alexia said:


> You, go Dave. Make a trend of it. It will be something to look forward to every Friday. Being a Brit myself, (grew up in North of London, and still miss it like mad), it was nice reading all the tea talk.
> Remember years ago when whatever you were doing by 3: o'clock in the afternoon it was tea time? I truly miss the old England that i left behind 38 years ago. I visit my family when I can, but it's not the same. I wish I can live there 6 months of the year, and be with my kids here in the US for six months. Wishful thinking, don't you think? Left as a teenager, and I'm stil here. Not that I don't love living in the Beautiful USA. I've lived here for most of my life. But when you know two countries it's a bit difficult.
> 
> Take care, and keep well,
> ...


I still stop whatever I'm doing for tea and cakes at 3 o'clock every week-day. I also make a point of having elevenses too. Week-end timings are more variable, but tea, cakes and cucumber sandwiches usually put in an appearance.

I believe our days and weeks benefit from structure, and view the much-lauded _24/7 Society_ as a mixed blessing, it will all end in tears as it renders time meaningless.

Now I've more or less retired, I have considered emigrating when 'the lad' goes to uni. But for all I could enjoy other places, I'd miss London far too much.

We've hardly mentioned cakes, maybe next week!

Dave


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

WHAT A GREAT IDEA DAVE. I SPENT MY TIME WITH MY TWO GRAND DAUGHTERS 5 AND 7. They came down and said don't you look nani. They fixed a buffet. That is when they fix lunch with laughing cow cheese,rolled deli meats,crackers,grapes,pickles,and you have to use tooth picks or fingers. and don't fotget to put your pinkie finger up when you drink your tea,which is in a child tea set. it is non-stop talk. i wish i had a tape recorder. We do that about twice a week. i live in the in-law apartment. i am so lucky. We even have candles. Can you beat that?


----------



## janhil38 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just finished a car coat that I posted a picture of a few minutes ago. I said I wasn't going to knit for a week I spent so much time working on that project for my daughters birthday but that only lasted 1 day. I am trying something new I saw someone else do. It is a little scrubbie. It is made with 1 strand of nylon netting and 1 strand of cotton yarn. It is made like the square dish clothes only cast on 3 stitches, knit to 20 stitches and then decrese. If you have made this kind of dishcloth you know what I'm talking about. It makes a nice little scrubbie. My first one, I will post a picture when I finish.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I took Father John's medicine. I don't know why. I also took one called petrolaga and they changed it to petrogala. why would I remember that? I was very young.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Evening/Afternoon
> 
> We're an international lot and the idea started on the _Men can knit/crochet too_ thread that we could drop by for a general chat about what we're working on right now as if we were dropping in for a cuppa.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

It's 4:40 PM (Saturday) in Salem, OR. I'm still in night clothes, heheee, working on a lace cap for a Radio Show Host on a Christian Station in Portland, OR. He is 83 years old, (bless his heart)the studio he works in is underground (very chilly year round), consequently he LOVES to wear caps.

Also have a very light weight drop stitch cardi on my Harmony Needles... l o v e my newly acquired needles from Knit Picks. Will never go back to metal needles again.

I'm a fairly new knitter, totally addicted to design work, crafting sample accessories, thinking about venturing in to business... crafting 'one of a kind' items.

Other than that, it's trying to turn in to Spring in this neck of the woods, but still lacking sunshine. I'm originally from S. California (San Diego), transplanted for nearly 3 years to Oregon, taking care of my aging Pop. Will return to CA some day, where it's always sunny.

Cheers to you with a cuppa Cafe Mocha :thumbup:,

Ingrid


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> I'm going to the Annual Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival (USA) with my children and grandchildren today. This is their mother's day gift to me. The festival is held everytime this year on Sat. & Sun.


Carlyta,
Hope you have a great time at the festival. I don't know if they have anything like that around here. Happy Mother's Day.
Sue 
Gloucester, MA


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good morning to all from Texas,
> Thank you Dave for the tea party. It has made by birthday really special. Off to I-Hop for a late breakfast with my son and then I hope to get to go look at plants. I got new yarn in from wwwiceyarn.com yesterday and I am trying to finish the little bolero for my granddaughter. The yarn I got in looks so yummy.LOL Its a light aqua and then some in a very pale pink. Oh, my fingers are just itchy to get in it but have to finish the bolero first.
> Happy Mother's Day to all and God Bless.
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Wanda/Queenmawmaw,
Happy birthday and Happy Mother's Day. Hope you enjoyed breakfast with your son. Did you buy any plants???? I give you credit for disciplining yourself to finish an ongoing project before jumping into a new one. I don't think I would be able to restrain myself.
Sue


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Judy in Michigan,
Your little critters are oh so cute and the clothes for bunny are precious. Your stitches look perfect. I have only made two bunnies, the first was a flop...so cute but the stitches were too loose and stretched too much when stuffed, so the stuffing was very visible. Used a smaller hook and cotton yarn for the second with more success. Yours are adorable.
Sue
Gloucester, MA


----------



## Ldydrifter (Mar 23, 2011)

Sparkly yarn would look good in a mobius scarf


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'll happily start another next Friday night at 11p.m. U.K. time, or leave it to someone else depending on how people feel.
> 
> Any comments or ideas?
> 
> Dave


It's gone to fourteen pages; I guess it's a hit. Why not a repeat? Of course, if the weather's nice, the turnout may be smaller.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:



> Well chaps and chappesses, it's 24 hours since I started this thread and teatime on the West Coast of the U.S.A. and I hope you're enjoying cucumber sandwiches and Viennese fancies with your Assam tea.
> 
> I guess it's up to everyone to decide whether this has been success and whether it should be a weekly event.
> 
> ...


Oh, dear! I've missed tea time. My daughter gets the car all week for school so I don't get to run my errands until Saturday. By the time I came home and settled in, everyone was doing the washing-up and off to other projects. Well, you'll simply have to do it again next week, Dave, and I'll note it on my calendar. Please?

Meanwhile, happy birthday - belated, current and pending - to all of this weekend's birthday kids (including my aforesaid daughter) and happy stitching to one and all.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aliceones said:


> WHAT A GREAT IDEA DAVE. I SPENT MY TIME WITH MY TWO GRAND DAUGHTERS 5 AND 7. They came down and said don't you look nani. They fixed a buffet. That is when they fix lunch with laughing cow cheese,rolled deli meats,crackers,grapes,pickles,and you have to use tooth picks or fingers. and don't fotget to put your pinkie finger up when you drink your tea,which is in a child tea set. it is non-stop talk. i wish i had a tape recorder. We do that about twice a week. i live in the in-law apartment. i am so lucky. We even have candles. Can you beat that?


I think it's great, too few children these days understand the importance of meals. I still set the dining table, even when I'm on my own and no television to distract me!

There are exceptions of course, but those are where the televised event is the reason for a meal, MotoGP is frequently an excuse for a brunch party. Then it is a case of the television and computer screens having to be set up specially.

I expect I'm a little out of touch with the modern world, but I find it hard to do justice to the food or pay attention to my companion's conversation with a television vying for my attention.

There was an interesting study some years ago, the simple act of structuring mealtimes and removing televisions from the dining room dramatically reduced 'snacking' and nearly everyone lost weight without going on a diet. The study concluded participants had become more aware of how much they were eating.

Keep up the good work, next job is to teach them how to polish the silver!
Dave


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you, Dave, for starting this thread. I am "late to the party", not having read any postings yesterday (Friday), and finally settling down with a pot of PG Tips tea, about an hour ago. Yes, it has taken me that long to get to the last page of this thread, and it is now 8:45pm in Wisconsin.
Knitting? Later on, after I finish posting some items for sale, I will curl up in my favorite chair and work another few rows on the socks I am doing for my sister-in-law. Then have to find a size chart, so I know they aren't going to be too long in the foot, as I think I am getting near the toe decrease area on them.
I must have had an inkling of this thread, as I dug out a recipe for scones, they sounded good and may be the Sunday afternoon treat. But before I go to bed tonight, I will thank God for having been blessed with a wonderful mother and an equally wonderful step-mother, both passed on, and both missed desperately! 
Happy Mother's Day to all, and Happy birthday to all of you May ladies and gentlemen! May your daffodils and lilacs bless you with their beauty and wonderful scents, and may you grass be mowed by someone else!
Barbara


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi All!, Happy Birthday to all celebrating and A Happy Mother's Day from Ontario Canada. It's almost 10:00 pm here and have just set down with my cuppa before bed (Long day ahead tomorrow) I have been knitting the brick pattern preemie suit by Claire Topping from Babydoll Handknit Designs in the UK absolutely love her patterns and very easy to follow. Thanks for inviting us all to Tea Dave I really miss the days when we used to pop by a friends for tea/coffee whenever we needed a chat 'n a smile. 
On another note could someone let me in on the info for the KAL. Have a great morning/afternoon/evening everyone and Happy knitting. Norah


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello
Just checking in for the day. This knitting community is so vast. It is good to be a part of such a large group. Working on a summer top a blend of cottin and linen. Happy Mothers Day to all of the mothers out here. Have a Blessed day.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Susan,
I bought 6 geriumum plants. They are still in the truck.
I hope after Mass tomorrow hubby will help me plant them.
I got hurt at work a year and half ago and I can't do like I use to. I wish you and yours Happy Mother's Day.
Thank you for your wishes.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

What a great idea Dave this is even if I missed tea this time. Happy Birthday to all that are celebrating. I am working on a sleeveless top for my 16 year old grandaughter. I only goes over one shoulder. I am using 24K yarn from plymouth. It is black with a silver thread through it. I also have a neck down striped pullover on needles for one of my greatgrandsons.
I really enjoy this forum and am still learning new things about knitting even though I have been knitting more than 65 years. Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Evening/Afternoon
> ...


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, Dave, and all the mothers and birthday folks, it's almost 1 a.m. (my usual online "chat" time) and I can't believe how vast this topic has become! Too bad we can't all be together chatting...and knitting, of course. I guess you've gotten your answer about the cammo yarn. I've been using somebody's "I Love This Yarn" in browns and pinks...not striping but blobbing and mixing of colors. It's coming out sort of cute....different for a little girl. I am really sick of baby pink and baby blue so I have decided to veer off in other directions. So far, people have responded and bought most of the items! Whatever they don't buy is sent to my kids in Iowa or given to charity. I just have a NEED to knit. Next I have to sew myself some sort of holders for all the needles and hooks I've acquired. Love the (really cheap) sets of bamboo needles on Ebay. The little ones have split from trying to make teensy bunnies, but I've replaced them with stainless steel ones (also on Ebay.) Okay, that's enough for now....except: I like to make baby/toddler clothes in good synthetics so they can be thrown in the washer and dryer. Haven't met a mother yet who loves to hand wash her kids' clothes!!!!!! There are some lovely yarns out there....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

AuntJMae said:


> Hey, Dave, and all the mothers and birthday folks, it's almost 1 a.m. (my usual online "chat" time) and I can't believe how vast this topic has become! Too bad we can't all be together chatting...and knitting, of course. I guess you've gotten your answer about the cammo yarn. I've been using somebody's "I Love This Yarn" in browns and pinks...not striping but blobbing and mixing of colors. It's coming out sort of cute....different for a little girl. I am really sick of baby pink and baby blue so I have decided to veer off in other directions. So far, people have responded and bought most of the items! Whatever they don't buy is sent to my kids in Iowa or given to charity. I just have a NEED to knit. Next I have to sew myself some sort of holders for all the needles and hooks I've acquired. Love the (really cheap) sets of bamboo needles on Ebay. The little ones have split from trying to make teensy bunnies, but I've replaced them with stainless steel ones (also on Ebay.) Okay, that's enough for now....except: I like to make baby/toddler clothes in good synthetics so they can be thrown in the washer and dryer. Haven't met a mother yet who loves to hand wash her kids' clothes!!!!!! There are some lovely yarns out there....


Good Morning

I'm very fortunate with the camo yarn, or rather Richie is, the good people here have given me four or five leads to follow up. I'll be in town two days this week and if the weather is fine, I'll take a trip out to my favourite yarnshop which is in a village some little way away, an excuse for a ride out in the country and a pub lunch!.

I'm still using the needle-holder one of my grandmothers made hersef in the 1920s. It's the standard roll type, she made it from blue and white mattress ticking and embroidered a tape with all the needle sizes (UK) and made space for scissors and darning needles. It's not fancy, but very practical and durable so I've stuck with it.

I'm with you on baby clothes, there is a serious pink obsession in the UK, it's rather worryingly simplistic and might need treatment. Good synthetics have their place, babywear needs to be machine-washable in view of what gets thrown down it, and children grow so fast, they'll never get to wear out!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Dave


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'll happily start another next Friday night at 11p.m. U.K. time, or leave it to someone else depending on how people feel.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Dave, what in the world is 'hot Ribena'??????? LOL! Ingrid
> 
> Hi Dave,
> 
> ...


Hi Ingrid,

Ribena is the trade name of a concentrated blackcurrant cordial which is quite popular in the UK made up with boiling water as a hot bedtime drink.

Gosh your friend is going well to be still broadcasting at 83, I'm sure he'll appreciate your thoughtfulness.

I don't know about America, but there's certainly a growing market for hand-crafted items in the UK that sell for premium prices. The two really strong areas are the rock-bottom cheap clothes sold in supermarkets and discount stores and the high end quality and designer clothes, it's getting increasongly difficult to find plain good quality medium-priced everyday wear, particularly for men. I wish you lots of luck.

*Dave hangs head in shame because he hasn't yet made it to Oregon* I love California and was lucky enough to be able to ride down the Pacific coast one Summer, combining a work trip with a holiday. I'm sure where you live is great, but California does enjoy a brill mix of fine weather and spectacular scenery.

Have a really good Sunday, I've a few chores to do before I settle down to watch the Turkish GP.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's now Sunday virtually everywhere, even in Honolulu. As people seem to like this little experiment to bring knitters around the world together for a virtual cuppa, I'll start another next Friday at teatime in Los Angeles. 

I'll try to bring some cake!

Have a great week wherever you are
Dave


----------



## carconn2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave,
I appreciate your dining table routine but on Sundays here in the US MotoGP comes on right at dinner time so I must leave the table to watch it. How can I ever grow up to be a motorcycle racer if I cant study the races?!?! hahahahaha
Also I must admit that when the races are on I only crochet during the commercials.
Thanks again for your tea party and your encouragement to all of us.....I look forward to next week 
Carol


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's now Sunday virtually everywhere, even in Honolulu. As people seem to like this little experiment to bring knitters around the world together for a virtual cuppa, I'll start another next Friday at teatime in Los Angeles.
> 
> I'll try to bring some cake!
> 
> ...


Trifle is better...

Ingrid


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carconn2003 said:


> Dave,
> I appreciate your dining table routine but on Sundays here in the US MotoGP comes on right at dinner time so I must leave the table to watch it. How can I ever grow up to be a motorcycle racer if I cant study the races?!?! hahahahaha
> Also I must admit that when the races are on I only crochet during the commercials.
> Thanks again for your tea party and your encouragement to all of us.....I look forward to next week
> Carol


Ah Carol, I did say MotoGP is the exception, I should have added F1 which is at lunchtime for European races. MotoGP's 125cc class is at 10:00 a.m. in the UK and with Moto2 and the GP class the broadcast lasts over four hours, hence brunch parties to cover all three.

I have seated beside me an eager sixteen yearold who races scooters as an amateur, he rather fancies the idea of a career racing, but started a bit late and has a number of other things he shines at. I'm encouraging it as a hobby.

I can't stand commercial breaks during races, fortunately F1 is back on the BBC along with MotoGP, so no more putting a shilling in the slot every five minutes!

Enjoy the race.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

If I put too much sherry in the trifle, Ingrid, I might start dropping stitches!


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

good morning! Just getting the internet setup - lauched the boat on Friday but the marina was having problems with the internet, sitting in the cabin, looking out at theTaunton river! Happy Mothers day to all


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's now Sunday virtually everywhere, even in Honolulu. As people seem to like this little experiment to bring knitters around the world together for a virtual cuppa, I'll start another next Friday at teatime in Los Angeles.
> 
> I'll try to bring some cake!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it Dave! Thanks!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Queenmawmaw said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Dave, with a maiden name like McKinney, do you think I might be part Irish? (shh don't tell, but I do sometimes have the Irish temper.) :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> Dave, with a maiden name like McKinney, do you think I might be part Irish? (shh don't tell, but I do sometimes have the Irish temper.) :lol:


In that case, I apologise for the snippet of British naval history, I expect your use of _Limey_ to be an insult, as I mentioned earlier it very much depends on the cultural hertage of the individual and their view of the _Hated British_. Rose was a Scot and the first factory producing his cordial was set up in Leith.

It's all academic now since the Rose's brand is now owned by Dr. Pepper.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Carlyta said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to the Annual Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival (USA) with my children and grandchildren today. This is their mother's day gift to me. The festival is held everytime this year on Sat. & Sun.
> ...


Hi Susan, I went to the MD Festival yesterday and just happened to pick up a brochure about a Fiber Festival in West Springfield, MA the weekend of Nov. 5 and 6, 2011. It would make a nice weekend trip for you. I may try to talk my husband into going there as he's originally from MA and I'm from RI. Maybe we'll see you there?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's now Sunday virtually everywhere, even in Honolulu. As people seem to like this little experiment to bring knitters around the world together for a virtual cuppa, I'll start another next Friday at teatime in Los Angeles.
> 
> I'll try to bring some cake!
> 
> ...


Dave, please share the types of cake you would eat for a traditional English tea. My favorite tea is Twining's English Breakfast Tea - it's as strong as coffee to me, but I like it, especially after an afternoon nap. I remember being in London and trying to find the Twining's shop. Do you believe that the Londoners we asked for directions had never heard of it? We were on the right street, but just could not find it. We were successful finally and I had fun picking up lots of new to me teas. We like to take cruises on Holland America ships and they always serve afternoon tea. I always feel as if I need to dress up and wear white gloves when we attend.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's now Sunday virtually everywhere, even in Honolulu. As people seem to like this little experiment to bring knitters around the world together for a virtual cuppa, I'll start another next Friday at teatime in Los Angeles.
> ...


I'm not surprised by your experiences, London is so vast most Londoners only know specific areas in detail. I get all my coffee and some of my teas from the Algerian Coffee Shop in Soho, others I get from John Lewis on Oxford Street and a few from Fortnum and Mason in Piccadilly.

I made a coffee and walnut layer cake for tea this afternoon, but there are literally hundreds to choose from. Join in next week's _Virtual Tea Party_, I may have one or two cakes with stories attached to them, some have quite surprising histories and have played a part in historical events.

There's temptation!
Dave

There are thousands of traditional teatime cakes


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Susan Miller said:
> 
> 
> > Carlyta said:
> ...


Doris, I attended the 1st fiber festival in West Springfield last year & I have to tell you, I LOVED IT!! In fact, so did my hubby & son. It was fun & very interesting. I also got some very very good yarn buys. I am not going to miss the next one, that's for sure. It would be worthwhile for you to make the trip if you can.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, do you make your marmalade in the microwave? A nutritionist gave me a recipe for microwave orange marmalade years ago and I still make some now and then. It's so easy! I'm not a fan of it myself, but make it for my husband who is half English.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, do you make your marmalade in the microwave? A nutritionist gave me a recipe for microwave orange marmalade years ago and I still make some now and then. It's so easy! I'm not a fan of it myself, but make it for my husband who is half English.


I make mine in 12-15lbs batches so I use my big preserving pan. Sevilles are only in season for a couple of weeks so I have to make a year's supply in a short space of time.

I agree marmalade is very easy, unlike some preserves, marrow and ginger for example; some taste great, but involve a lot of work and are very time-consuming.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Susan Miller said:
> ...


Hi kneon knitter, so glad you enjoyed it. Hopefully, my husband will be fully recovered from his heart surgery to make the trip. I was able to get him to stop at WEBS in Northampton, MA, a couple of years ago. In fact, we stopped on the way UP to Maine and on the way BACK. Poor guy just sits in the car reading while I shop. But then, I hang around motels while he plays in cribbage tournaments!

:x :x :x


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry folks, I really messed up my reply to kneon knitter! Same paragraph twice and THREE smiley faces.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> kneonknitter said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


lolol Doris. I think our husbands would get along great. He likes the festivals but not the shops! I can't drive at night, so on my knit group nites, he takes me & sits in the car for at least 2 hours waiting for me. The thing is, it's only 3 miles from home but he sits there patiently waiting anyway lol. Ahh the things we all do for love! ;-)


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> carconn2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> I've never been to a tea party before. Thank you Dave for the invitation. Not exactly an invitation to the Royal Wedding but it will do.
> I've been making premee hats to send to the local hospital along with knitting toys, little mice, cats, rabbits, etc.
> It's so nice to know that we who love to knit and crochet are all over the world making things for our loved ones, be they relitives, friends or just strangers who haven't yet become friends. Going for my second cup of coffee. TaaTaa.
> Judy in Michigan


Beautiful work, Judy. Makes me want to make toys.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > kneonknitter said:
> ...


Well, I'm afraid my husband isn't as patient as yours. He drives me to have my nails done, about 3 miles, but returns home and then comes back to pick me up an hour later. I keep telling him it's wasting gas, but he won't listen. I stopped driving a few years ago, but it's his way of getting me to drive again. One of these days!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> brochure about a Fiber Festival in West Springfield, MA the weekend of Nov. 5 and 6, 2011.


Thanks so much, Doris, for the heads-up about the new fiber festival (from the website, this seems to be its second year)

http://www.thebige.com/ese/ESEEvents/Fiber_Festival.asp

It's almost an hour drive-time (according to GoogleMaps) from my sister's in Shelburne Falls. I might finally get to a fiber festival! 

Jessica-Jean


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > brochure about a Fiber Festival in West Springfield, MA the weekend of Nov. 5 and 6, 2011.
> ...


You're welcome, Jessica-Jean. Maybe we could all hae our own tea party there.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

hockeymom1014 said:


> good morning! Just getting the internet setup - lauched the boat on Friday but the marina was having problems with the internet, sitting in the cabin, looking out at theTaunton river! Happy Mothers day to all


I also look out and go over Tanton River all day. I am not on the cape..but still Taunton River Massachusetts I am in Swansea MA
Chags (Judy)


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Debbie J said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, with a maiden name like McKinney, do you think I might be part Irish? (shh don't tell, but I do sometimes have the Irish temper.) :lol:
> ...


No offense taken, Dave.  I just wondered if McKinney was an Irish name. LOL I do like limes, but hate beer. Really most all alcohol. I do love a good sweet Merlot though. I know, I am pretty weird by some standards. LOL Gotta love me.
Dave, I do want to thank you for the wonderful Mother's day topic and tea party. I have enjoyed it so much. Still am, too!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

DebbieJ, If you're weird, so am I. I do not drink either but see no wrong for those who do, if not too much. I had an alcoholic father and saw first hand what over drinking can do. I have had a few drinks, Christmas or some other special time but limit it to one. I do not have the taste for drinking. I don't consider myself a prude, I just don't drink, don't like it. My downfall is sweets. So...it is not good for me either but......


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you Dave for the wonderful day! It was such a terrific idea and I too would enjoy another. I would imagine there are many who only have the computer for visiting and it was a really fantastic day. Thanks so much!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kichi said:


> ... I would imagine there are many who only have the computer for visiting ...


Does online contact with others alleviate the sense of isolation? I wonder if there've been any scientific studies on the subject.

When I was little (early 50's, before we got a TV), we'd spend a good bit of the weekends visiting my grandmother's friends or relatives around the city. Does anyone do that anymore? Or are we all so busy - working to make ends meet or buy the newest technological toy - that visiting or having company over are things of the past? This is life?

Back to my knitting.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Jessica,
I totally agree with you. When I was growing up, I remember Sunday afternoons were spent going all over town visiting all of my great aunts. Most of the time they would all come to my grandmothers house and we would have coffee on the front porch. I use to love listening to them talk to one another. My grandmother had thirteen brothers and sisters. This was in a very small town in Mississippi. I remember the pace was so much slower than it was in Texas. I miss those days.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> I use to love listening to them talk to one another.


When I was a toddler stuck in my high-chair beside the dining room table, I would doze off listening to the happy hubub of the adults over their after-dinner demi-tasses.
To this day, when I'm in a roomful of happily chatting people and am not a part of the chatting (for whatever reason), I doze off with good fuzzy feelings. It's much better than falling asleep with the %*!+ TV on!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Jessica,
I think you and I must have grown up in the same family.
Only difference mine was in Mississippi and yours in Canada. 
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Kichi said:
> 
> 
> > ... I would imagine there are many who only have the computer for visiting ...
> ...


In my case, Jessica-Jean, our family is so widespread that visiting on a Sunday afternoon is impossible. So it's nice to visit with the knitting folks on KP. I believe that some children hardly ever have contact with their grandparents because they live so far apart.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Jessica, I think the economy has played a part in the change, people just don't have the time to relax anymore. I went to my daughters yesterday and felt like, "Why did I even come?" I spent the time alone as she did all her other stuff and just ignored me. Younger people just have a different way about most things. Their parenting alone is so different, not allowed so much and then kids go wild. It's hard these days.


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes it is sad,
We went into the city to our son's place, & it is always sad for us, as he has grown children, 25 & 22, & they never even say a word to us, never call us garndma & grandpa, so we never enjoy going there, I wonder how it will be when they are grandparents & they get treated like that ,!!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Kichi said:
> ...


We are so fortunate. All of our family live here in the same town. Both my Hubby and I have a problem with stairs, and it seems they all have stairs into their homes, so they all come visit us. We also have family get togethers and pot luck dinners, and we are a musical family so lots of jaming and singing. There are 29 of us so we make lots of noise. Our neighbours all love it, bless their souls. It is so great that the grandkids and great g kids love to come and visit us. I don't think there is an evening that one or the other doesn't show up here. We also play a lot of cards and board games too. No wonder I have problems finding the time to knit as much as I would like to.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Evening/Afternoon
> 
> We're an international lot and the idea started on the _Men can knit/crochet too_ thread that we could drop by for a general chat about what we're working on right now as if we were dropping in for a cuppa.
> 
> ...


Browsing through an old knitting book of my grandmother's I've found a pattern for an owl egg cosy, would you like it? Just back from a lovely week-end in a converted barn with some old friends. Lots of eating, drinking and laughing and yes I took my knitting with me, second sock coming along nicely. Happy knitting.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Is there another Tea Party this weekend? I don't know how I missed the last one, but I did. Bummer! Please do it again. Thanks. jb


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

jberg said:


> Is there another Tea Party this weekend? I don't know how I missed the last one, but I did. Bummer! Please do it again. Thanks. jb


We're all hoping that Dave will have another this Friday. We've all tried to persuade him as he did such a fabulous job of the last one!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jberg said:


> Is there another Tea Party this weekend? I don't know how I missed the last one, but I did. Bummer! Please do it again. Thanks. jb


Fireball Dave is planning another one for this Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh how GREAT! I can once again plan a fun weekend. Hope to hear from him before that though. Thanks for the sharing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kichi said:


> I went to my daughters yesterday and felt like, "Why did I even come?" I spent the time alone as she did all her other stuff and just ignored me.


As we were sorting through our mother's 'stuff', my sisters and I complained to each other about how Mother would inevitably go to the cellar to 'process laundry' whenever any of us would make the effort to visit her. Two of them lived in NYC, too, but needed a couple of hours on the subway to get home. One was/is in Denver, so she didn't make it back east often. I'm in Montreal - a 7 to 10 hour drive away. Yet, if we wanted to spend any 'quality time' with our mother in our adulthood (and even beforer that!), we had to do it standing (in my case stooping!) in the cellar and trying to help with the laundry. We never could figure out the reason for her behaviour. It's not like she had so few clothes that she needed to wash them every week. _What_ was she so afraid of??

Her visits to any of us were infrequent, at best.

My best visit with her ... was while I was working during the week in the area of Ottawa. The company put me up in a hotel appartment and I had my cats and bicycle there, too. I only got home on weekends for the months I was there. Out of the blue, she decided to spend a week with me. My teenagers were home with my husband; she could have me all to herself with no distractions. We had a ball! She was 63 then, but she gamely mounted the rear of my tandem bike and we pedalled for hours along the Rideau Canal, chattering all the while like a couple of teens. She hadn't thought she'd be contributing to the pedalling, but she did.

Yet, when we came to NYC, she only had time for laundry, even the time I loaded all the bikes on the top of the car.
She's the one who gave me my love of cycling, but she never cycled after she had her planned family (=the other three). I still don't get it.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Jessica, I kinda see some trouble relating to your family. My Dad had trouble being around me with my kids too. He had no idea how to interact with them. We are like our mothers alot but are ourselves also, so she may have felt she would butt in with your parenting and didn't know how to voice it. Such a shame, if that's it because the kids miss alot of the grandparent that way.


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, lkellison,

Someone in our group, somewhere on this site had asked if anyone had a pattern for a car seat blanket and I'll be darned if I can find it. I bookmarked your entry regarding it and will try to find out who wanted one. Please let me know if you find that person. Thanks so much, dear.

Blessings,
Susan


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

My family visited on Sunday after church. There were so many of my brothers and sisters we thought some family members left there children with us until the next visit. And we were poor also so many kids we all had to ware hand me down cloths. And 1 time the people came and no one had passed down there clothing and there I was as naked as a J bird. Well we was poor but proud so they let me look out the window with a hat on so no one would know I had no clothes


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> jberg said:
> 
> 
> > Is there another Tea Party this weekend? I don't know how I missed the last one, but I did. Bummer! Please do it again. Thanks. jb
> ...


Apologies in advance. Dave I wont be attending your tea and crumpets this weekend!!!, busy busy at the Big Weekend watching the Foo Fighters with my Manchester City shirt on hoping they trance Stoke!!! Also wishing for a lightening strike at the Eurovision just as Jedward hit the stage!.Have a bottle of the Broon for me, hang on dont bother I'll drink my own xxx. Like I said busy busym but still taking my knitting


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I have enjoyed reading all your comments about visiting instead of TV or other things. We didn't visit much certainly not on a regular basis. Our relavives lived all over the country. My Grandmother though used to come over at least once a week and sometimes more. She would sit in the family room and talk to my Mom while she worked in the kitchen for a while. She would almost always bring us homeade cookies (I have some of her recipes). It is such a wonderful memory. When I visit my grandkids I try to bring something special or just sit and talk to them or even watch TV with them sometimes. I hope I can be as special in there lives as my Grandma was in mine.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Kichi said:


> DebbieJ, If you're weird, so am I. I do not drink either but see no wrong for those who do, if not too much. I had an alcoholic father and saw first hand what over drinking can do. I have had a few drinks, Christmas or some other special time but limit it to one. I do not have the taste for drinking. I don't consider myself a prude, I just don't drink, don't like it. My downfall is sweets. So...it is not good for me either but......


You know Kichi, I have to agree 100%. I had an alcoholic step-dad, and then went and married 2 of them. Divorced them, too! I am now married to a wonderful man that cannot drink. He has chronic and acute pancreatitis. He is on pain meds to manage his pain. He will be 62 in November and has been retired on disability for 2 years.

I do like an occassional drink. I prefer the sweet drinks, and a fuzzy navel is my all time favorite. Peach Schnapps and orange juice. I doesn't sound real good, but it is wonderful! And then I like the sweet Merlot. Arbor Mist Blackberry is really good! You know, I don't mind being weird. (or different.) I am the only one like me. LOL Who else could have scarlet fever at age 28, when you aren't supposed to get it after you turn 15? LOL ME!!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning Debbie,
I live in southeast Texas in a small town called Groves.
I saw that you were in east Texas and thought I just say a big Texas hello. And by the way, if you are weird so am I.
Although I can't drink anymore due to pain medication, my favorite drink was the pina colada. I also came from an alcholic home and to this day the smell of bourbon makes me panic. Its nice to meet you.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad there are lots of weird people out there. I don't mind a drink sometimes (but I have high tryglicerides) but not much more than that. Plenty of other good things to drink (and eat)!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Some one somewhere on here posted a you tube video of William Tell's Overture all about Mom's. My son sent this one to me today. It is the kids answer to that one. Thought you all would enjoy.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm working on an afghan (fund raiser for my husband's family reunion) on panel 5 of 6 and need to finish by July, I think I'll make it!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

DebbieJ, Yes, you are the only one like you,we are all individuals and only one of us. We need to be ourselves and enjoy who we are. Their is only one person we can live for, ourself, but can enjoy living with others. When it all comes down we really are alone, just include others part time. In other words I can only live for me but with you, my family and others. No one can be inside me just next to me. So...... You have a very pleasant day and remember we (many of us) love you every minute.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

The tea party was wonderful, glad to see we will be doing it again this weekend. Sorry to read about sistertwo encounter with her grand children. One of my children live in another state and we don't get to see those grand children as often as we would like. We try to talk at least weekly and best of all my children and their families all spend a week with us at a vacation site every summer. The time is awesome. we play games, take turns cooking, sight see together and seperately. Two of my grand daughters are knitting. One I taught a few years ago, she is quite good. My eight year old is just starting, and I am looking forward to working with her. :thumbup:


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you Kichi! I know that I can only live for me. I do the best I know how to be and that is all that I can do. I know that God loves me and I have other people that love me, too. The older I get, the less it bothers me that there are other people who dislike me. I have gotten to where it doesn't bother me too much anymore. I have my cyber friends and my loving husband and what more could I need? Oh, I have children, too, and grandchildren, but the visit when it is convient to them. No big deal to me. It did take me a long time to like myself, and I do enjoy my own company now. My DH has done that for me. He has given me more than any other person in my life! And not just material things. He is an awesome man! And I love him with all my heart! It took us a while to find each other, but when we did, we knew that we had found out "soul mate".


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Debbie J, How awesome!! That puts a song in my heart.Took me a long time too. Thank your wonderful man for me too. I know my friend is with the love she deserves, and you better keep some for you too. Takes two!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

To all who wish to join in, this week's Virtual Knitting Tea Party is now open at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10636-1.html

Time for a cuppa!
Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Dave! What a delightful day it has been. Lounged around in my PJs all day and knit! It is 7 p.m. here in Georgia/USA and we've just finished a light evening meal. I'm working on my first cardigan; top down, all one piece so no seams. I've very pleased with how it is going. Maybe I'll actually end up with something nice enough to have confidence to post a pic when it is finished! 

So, tell me, what are you noshing on during your tea time today?


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's cocktail time in Chicagoland--but I rarely fix one. As usual, I will be heading to the coffee pot in a few minutes as I figure out what to serve with barbequed ribs that we took out of the freezer this morning for dinner. Tonight is a quiet night at home with plenty of time to knit or crochet. (I'll probably decide which to do while I enjoy my coffee.) To sum it up--not much exciting happening here.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hi Dave! What a delightful day it has been. Lounged around in my PJs all day and knit! It is 7 p.m. here in Georgia/USA and we've just finished a light evening meal. I'm working on my first cardigan; top down, all one piece so no seams. I've very pleased with how it is going. Maybe I'll actually end up with something nice enough to have confidence to post a pic when it is finished!
> 
> So, tell me, what are you noshing on during your tea time today?


Sounds like you've had my kind of day.

Right now, I'm dunking _Rich Tea_ biscuits in my lemon tea. I'm trying to get a chart finished to post on the site and waiting for something I should have started earlier, to finish cooking so I can turn the cooker off.

I haven't baked any cakes for _The Lad_ and myself to have at teatime in the afternoon, I'll knock something up in the morning. Actually, he's a big sixteen yearold, I reckon it's his turn with the _Kenwood_!

Dave


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I am enjoying my morning cuppa tea with my Moleasses cookies. I know, that isn't a good breakfast, but 2 cookies is my limit. And no, I didn't make them, I bought them. 10 big cookies for $1! I can't make them for that! =)

I haven't been getting much knitting or crocheting done lately, but we do have the garden almost all weeded. I am ready for some fresh vegetables with cornbread! Just what I grew up on! I love them! And buttered hot cornbread is good anytime of the day or night. Well it is to me.

Oh, we have tomatoes that are ripening, peppers almost ready to pick, green beans that will be ready next week to pick. Yellow Summer Squash that be ready in a day or two. And a baby zuchinni. But I'm not too impatient at all. LOL


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Good morning! Beautiful day here in Swansea,Ma USA The sun is out and nice blue sky. Have been out for a walk at local track this morning, and stopped at Mc Ds for some oatmeal and coffee. Home to check out TV shows(watch the stock ) and some housework/yard work. Before all of that I just had to drop in and see what everyone is up to. Anyone doing KAL next week?
Chags (Judy)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave! What a delightful day it has been. Lounged around in my PJs all day and knit! It is 7 p.m. here in Georgia/USA and we've just finished a light evening meal. I'm working on my first cardigan; top down, all one piece so no seams. I've very pleased with how it is going. Maybe I'll actually end up with something nice enough to have confidence to post a pic when it is finished!
> ...


Dave, I'm always surprised when you use the word "reckon." I always associated that word with Southerners in the U.S. Have you been hanging around with Americans too much? On KP, I mean.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Doris T, I recon Dave has been hanging around us southerners. LOL You can't get much more southern than in Texas! tee hee hee Gotta love me. Well, somebody's gotta!Besides my DH, that is. Oh and the kids, and then the grandbabies. LOL WOW I am loved! A LOT!!! 

I've been crocheting today. So far, I've made 3 coaster for my Sis-IL for Christmas. I am making sets of 4.


----------

